# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion >  Doctor Who - News and Spoilers

## Emmak2005

The BBC has confirmed that Jordan, real name Katie Price, has been signed to appear in the new thirteen episode series of Doctor Who, scheduled to go into production in the summer.

Price will play the leader of a race of women discovered by Doctor Who in an episode called Land of the Vixens.

Writer Russell T Davies said that Katie Price had a couple of assets that made her perfect for the role. He added: "It will also make up for the recent disappointment Katie had when she failed to get selected to represent the UK in the Eurovision Song Contest."

There is also a small part for her husband to be, Peter Andre, he will appear as one of the slaves held captive on the planet.

The episode is expected to be broadcast in the New Year.

(wave guide   :Cartman:  )

----------


## daisy38

I think thats really cool! I'm not ashamed to admit it but i'm quite a fan of Katie and Peter! But then I've always liked Peter Andre, since i was 15, went to his concerts and everthing!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luna

I'm not a big fan of Doctor Who but i think she'll ruin it


I think the press do give her a bit of a hard time but dont think she's that good of an actress

----------


## willow

good for her!!  :Cheer:  i think katie is great!!!

she deserves a break!!!  :Cheer:

----------


## brenda1971

Hi willow I agree that she deserves a break.

----------


## Behemoth

I think she is vile! She craves celebrity and will do anything to get it. Did you see her ridiculous outfit at the soap awards?

----------


## Luna

Yeah seen it. She not helping herself any wearing things like that.

I actually like Katie Price but not Jordon I read her book when it came out and it really gets you to understand her and you can understand that Jordon is her job and not her life

----------


## SoapRach

> I think she is vile! She craves celebrity and will do anything to get it. Did you see her ridiculous outfit at the soap awards?


That outfit was awful!  did you see the guy who plays justin in hollyoaks - his mouth just dropped to the floor.

----------


## Behemoth

> That outfit was awful!  did you see the guy who plays justin in hollyoaks - his mouth just dropped to the floor.


  :Lol:  Yea, that was really funny!

----------


## Trinity

What a horendous, back-ward step for sci-fi.  I hope that this isn't true.

----------


## Meh

> What a horendous, back-ward step for sci-fi.  I hope that this isn't true.


I thought the same about Billie Piper - looks like its working out though

----------


## dddMac1

Jordon is hot Every Guys dream

----------


## hazey

> Jordon is hot Every Guys dream


  That I can understand men going gar gar over her, But that don't make her a actress though does it....

----------


## Bad Wolf

god no!!! the pair of them should be banned from tv!!!  this will ruin dr who

----------


## SoapRach

> god no!!! the pair of them should be banned from tv!!!  this will ruin dr who


Pair?  




> That I can understand men going gar gar over her


I can't - I don't see the attraction myself - I don't think she's that pretty at all - and she just looks plastic - why would a man find that attractive?  

And they seem to have done it (if it happens) out of pity because she didn't get eurovision - what kind of casting is that!

----------


## daisy38

She looks very plastic on TV but she is infact a very pretty lady! They plaster her with Make-up on Tv, left to do it herself she is very atractive!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rory18

i dont watch the show but i think  its going to be a big mistake having both of them in as it will be l;ike a comedy show with husband and wife playing parts like that

----------


## Rory18

ooo my 250th post lol

----------


## dddMac1

one thing i don't like about Jordan is her Breasts

----------


## Rory18

same here ddmac way to big

----------


## hayley

Any Doctor Who spoilers for the last eppy?
Does anyone no if anyone dies?
thanks
hayley

----------


## Treacle

Well we know we're getting a new doctor  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

hope the show is just as good with tennant as the doctor

bondboffin

hope michelle ryan is the new assistant!!!

----------


## Meh

Its speculation about how the Daleks survived. And if the Daleks survived, did the Time Lords survive as well?

Who saved the timelords? Was it Davros (creator of the Daleks)? The Dalek Emperor? Even the Master?

On a sidenote, there's a rumour going around that Adam is actually Davros ...

----------


## Bryan

this is one show i dont want to know spoilers for really

i'll wait and see what happens

bondboffin

----------


## Trinity

What time period did The Doctor originally destroy the Dalek fleet in?  Was it in the 100 year period between that destruction of Satalite 5 and the episode last Saturday?  Did destroying the news satalite change history and prevent the last battle between the Daleks and the Time Lords?

----------


## Meh

> What time period did The Doctor originally destroy the Dalek fleet in? Was it in the 100 year period between that destruction of Satalite 5 and the episode last Saturday? Did destroying the news satalite change history and prevent the last battle between the Daleks and the Time Lords?


I wouldn't even go there! As the Doctor would say: "Time is relative ..."

----------


## Trinity

I want him to save the 4th Great and Bountiful Human Empire!

----------


## Zoesmi

Wow!!   :Cheer:  Did anyone see the last episode of Doctor Who??what did everyone else think of it? i thought it was amazing!!! Does anyone have any idea about who The Bad Wolf is?

----------


## JEHSTA

yeh course its rose tyler


but da last episode wassss doppee

----------


## Abi

I was kind of confused whether the Bad Wolf was teh TARDIS or Rose

----------


## di marco

i thought the bad wolf was the core of the tardis

----------


## JEHSTA

true yeh    i didnt think about that 

the thought  must of past my mind

----------


## di marco

i think the bad wolf was the core of the tardis but it went into rose when she opened it up, if that makes sense

----------


## Abi

that would make sense. So the the doctor sort of "Gave it back" to the core of the tardis, after him and Rose kissed

----------


## di marco

> that would make sense. So the the doctor sort of "Gave it back" to the core of the tardis, after him and Rose kissed


im thinking that was prob the case

----------


## .:Kitz:.

All i know is that episode rocked, what was all that about barcelona??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

didn't he say that barcelona is a planet as well, and that he was goin to take rose there?

----------


## di marco

> didn't he say that barcelona is a planet as well, and that he was goin to take rose there?


yeh and that the dogs there have no noses....................

----------


## Abi

how random was that!

----------


## di marco

> how random was that!


i know, but it made me laugh though!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

I was confused!!

----------


## Abi

About barcelona, or the episode in general?

----------


## di marco

> I was confused!!


what were ya confused about?

----------


## Abi

awww i just remembered Captin Jack, he's stuck in the future now. Poor him!

----------


## Emmak2005

Still only another 6 months to wait till a new show on at christmas

 Christopher Eccleston (Dr Who March 2005 - June 2005) & David Tennant (Dr Who Dec 2005-to date)

----------


## di marco

> awww i just remembered Captin Jack, he's stuck in the future now. Poor him!


oh yeh, he didnt go back in the tardis with them, did he?

----------


## Flozza

i don't think that david tennant -  the new guy , is as good a chris egglestone, its gonna really change lol

----------


## Tamzi

I think it was fabby episode! but,

a) So sad Captain Jack was left behind. they should go back
b) So sad abouut lindasy with a y
C) wasn't david tnenants head a bit small for the clothes!
xxx

----------


## Bad Wolf

totally wicked episode only 6 months until the next one!!!so rose was Bad Wolf???? didnt see that coming at all, it was so cool when she wiped out the daleks and saved the doctor, then he saved her!!!  i think david tennants going to be a brilliant doctor, it was such a surprise seeing him last night.

i hope captin jack returns next series, he was pretty funny

total genius!!!

----------


## JEHSTA

yeh i wreckon captain jack should come back in the next episode

otherwise its gonna be boring anyway thats what i think

----------


## Abi

I reckon they should ave another "Captin Jack" type person in teh next series, but not hte same one.

Or go back in the next series and find an army of Captin Jacks, who wants revenge on Rose and the Doctor for leaving him there

Random or what?!?!?!

----------


## JEHSTA

lol  :Rotfl:     nice one 

but very wierd     :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Abi

They could be like Zombies or something- similar to the "are you my mummy?" episode. That would make me crack up in laughter!

----------


## JEHSTA

yeh u get me that would be quite creepy  but funny as well    :Thumbsup:   :Lol:

----------


## Bad Wolf

just had a look on amazon (see top of the page) series 1 volume 1  and 2 are out now, part three is out 1st of august and the box set is due in november (just in time for xmas- funny that)

thought you lot would like to know!

----------


## Abi

November?!?!?! That's leaving it really late, might just buy them seperatly

----------


## Bad Wolf

> November?!?!?! That's leaving it really late, might just buy them seperatly


they are doing it to get the xmas shoppers- biggest shopping time of the year, maximum sales

----------


## Abi

But by that time, people might not be as bothered about buying them.Its like getting a box set of Hells Kitchen or BB2 now, you might and proberly wouldn't bother.

----------


## Bad Wolf

they will put loads of extras on tho

----------


## Abi

I guess so... i liked watching the Doctor Who confidential... maybe some of them clips will be included

----------


## di marco

> so rose was Bad Wolf???? didnt see that coming at all, it was so cool when she wiped out the daleks and saved the doctor, then he saved her!!!


im confused now, i thought the core of the tardis was bad wolf and that it only entered rose when she opened it up?   :Confused:

----------


## Bad Wolf

> im confused now, i thought the core of the tardis was bad wolf and that it only entered rose when she opened it up?


rose worked out that the phrase Bad Wolf linked her and the doctor, when the soul of the tardis entered her, she put markers through out time, reminding her not to let the doctor go, she could control life and death, she killed the daleks and brought captain jack to back to life

----------


## Abi

It was, and it was leaving bad wolf signs everywhere so that they had a link. When she looked into teh tardis she became teh bad wolf, but then the doctor took it back and gave it back to the tardis

----------


## di marco

> rose worked out that the phrase Bad Wolf linked her and the doctor, when the soul of the tardis entered her, she put markers through out time, reminding her not to let the doctor go, she could control life and death, she killed the daleks and brought captain jack to back to life





> It was, and it was leaving bad wolf signs everywhere so that they had a link. When she looked into teh tardis she became teh bad wolf, but then the doctor took it back and gave it back to the tardis


now im totally confused 2 very different explanations! i thought it was what abi thought

----------


## Bad Wolf

i'm pretty sure its rose, when the tardis entered her she could see all of time and placed the markers, forcing her self to go back to satallite five and save the doctor

----------


## Abi

It wasn't Rose putting the arkers throughout time, it was the tardis, because as Rose said it can see everything in the past, present and future.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

I think it was a fab eppisode but am going to miss christopher as i don't think i like the new doctor very much

----------


## Abi

> I think it was a fab eppisode but am going to miss christopher as i don't think i like the new doctor very much


I reckon that David will be quite good. Him and Chris are really similar i thought, from just looking at the stuff they did before doctor who. 

I rose leaving in the next series, or is she staying, cause i'm really confused bout that

----------


## Bad Wolf

> It wasn't Rose putting the arkers throughout time, it was the tardis, because as Rose said it can see everything in the past, present and future.


but she also said she scattered the markers- that she through the tardis was the one, if it was the tardis the doctor would have known- but it was rose,

----------


## Abi

wasn't that the tardis talking through rose when she said about scattering markers, because she couldn't remember any f it. I thought that was just a human form of the core of hte tardis

----------


## Bad Wolf

iit was rose through the tardis, she took on its power so she could force it back to save the doctor, but she had ultimate control i think

----------


## Abi

really??

doesn't that mean that she now knows where they're going to go, and what they are going to do, because she put markers there?

----------


## Bad Wolf

not sure, the doctor said you couldnt simply go back and change history and stop it- you cant cross you own time paths or something- look what happened when rose saved her dad?????

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

> I rose leaving in the next series, or is she staying, cause i'm really confused bout that


I hope rose is staying as she is a great actress and it won't be the same if they both leave

----------


## Meh

The Bad Wolf was Rose. I think what gave it away was when she said "I am the Bad Wolf ..."

She simply used the vortex to put markers in space and time.

----------


## Bad Wolf

christmas is going to be ace this year!

i think david tennant is going to do brilliantly

----------


## Trinity

Gosh, I am late posting on this.

There is no Bad Wolf.  When the time vortex entered Rose and she could see, 'every this that was, every thing that is and everything that could be', she realised that she has to send a message to herself to get her to go back to the Doctor.

She took the Bad Wolf sign form satalite five and scattered it through time and space as a message to herself.

So, she was the cause of the messages, but there is no Bad Wolf really.

Captain Jack and Rose have both now signed up for the whole of series 3.  there is a christmas special first and then series 2 starts in March.  Series 3 and a 2nd christmas special have already been comissioned.

David Tennant has a lot of teeth!

----------


## willow

i totally missed it!!!! does anyone know if it repeated??? pleaseXXXXX

----------


## Trinity

Tonight BBC 3 7 pm

----------


## Bad Wolf

Weather hits Doctor Who ratings 

 Millions watched Doctor Who regenerate

*Only 6.2m people tuned in to watch the last episode in the current series of Doctor Who on Saturday night.* 

The viewing figures were down on previous episodes of the series, which has been a ratings hit for the BBC. 

But a spokeswoman for the BBC said the warm weather was a likely reason for less people watching TV indoors. 

The final episode saw the Doctor - played by Christopher Eccleston - regenerate into the next Time Lord, David Tennant. 

*New series* 

The BBC spokeswoman said that, despite viewing figures being down, it was still the most watched television show of the evening, with a 41.8% share of the audience in the 1900-2000BST slot. 

"Almost half of those watching television tuned in to Doctor Who," she said. 

"It continues to be the most-watched television show on a Saturday night." 

Casanova actor Tennant will become the 10th Doctor Who when the programme returns later this year. 

His first words as the Time Lord were: "Hello. New teeth. Now where were we?" 

 David Tennant made his debut as the Doctor



Billie Piper will be back for a second series as the Doctor's assistant, Rose Tyler. 

Earlier this week the BBC announced there would be a third series in the current run of the drama, written by Russell T Davies. 

Almost 3m people also watched Doctor Who: The Ultimate Guide, which preceded Doctor Who at 1815BST. Beverley Hills Cop attracted an audience of 2.8m when it was broadcast on ITV at 1830BST, and A Picture of Britain pulled in 1.4m on BBC Two at 1845BST. Just over 1m watched Battle of Britain on Five, while 1.3m tuned in to watch World's Biggest Airliner: Building the Airbus 

from bbc news

----------


## Emmak2005

> Weather hits Doctor Who ratings 
> 
>  Millions watched Doctor Who regenerate
> 
> *Only 6.2m people tuned in to watch the last episode in the current series of Doctor Who on Saturday night.* 
> 
> The viewing figures were down on previous episodes of the series, which has been a ratings hit for the BBC. 
> 
> But a spokeswoman for the BBC said the warm weather was a likely reason for less people watching TV indoors. 
> ...


Hmmm . . . somebody's copying how I post things now, and nicking my stories, lol. Let's just copy and paste the whole of digital spy and bbc news pages, and save everyone a lot of bother. I'm not bitter - honest!

----------


## di marco

> Hmmm . . . somebody's copying how I post things now, and nicking my stories, lol. Let's just copying and paste the whole of digital spy and bbc news pages, and save everyone a lot of bother.


eh?   :Confused:

----------


## Emmak2005

Well here's DS's version:

HOT WEATHER MARS 'DOCTOR WHO' FINALE 

 #Talking about my regeneration!#

_Doctor Who_ concluded its run with a series low last night (Saturday), according to early figures.

The unusually hot weather led to the sci-fi series dropping to 6.19 million viewers, or a 41.8% audience share, between 7pm and 7.45pm.

A BBC spokesperson pointed out that the show was still the most-watched programme of the day and continued to be "king of Saturday evening."

Earlier, documentary _Doctor Who: The Ultimate Guide_ had pulled in 2.77 million (23%) while on BBC Three, spinoff _Doctor Who Confidential_ was multichannel's top draw at 677,000 (6.8%).

_Casualty_ was the day's number two with 5.92 million (34.9%), while _Murder in Suburbia_ ranked as ITV1's best-performing show with an average of 3.9 million (22.4%).

Elsewhere, _Big Brother_ dipped to 2.4 million (13.5%), finishing fourth place in the 9pm hour (more).

----------


## di marco

still confused   :Confused:

----------


## horseygal90

Gosh, I wish I'd actually watched it now!

I had it on in the background, sis and Mum were watching it, but I was doing homework   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wal2l:  

Might blag and see if I can catch the ending tonight... All I remember is Jack shouting to the people something about them hearing him die above them.   :Searchme:

----------


## Zoesmi

what about Captain Jack? I think he was an great addition to the cast!! It was great to see an American actor in such an iconic 'British' programme!! do you think he'll make an appearance in the next series?

----------


## horseygal90

I hope so, I thought he was quite good. A little cheesy at times, but good!

----------


## Abi

I still reckon my Captin Zombie Jack would be histerical!

----------


## Jemma

> Gosh, I am late posting on this.
> 
> There is no Bad Wolf.  When the time vortex entered Rose and she could see, 'every this that was, every thing that is and everything that could be', she realised that she has to send a message to herself to get her to go back to the Doctor.
> 
> She took the Bad Wolf sign form satalite five and scattered it through time and space as a message to herself.
> 
> So, she was the cause of the messages, but there is no Bad Wolf really.
> 
> Captain Jack and Rose have both now signed up for the whole of series 3.  there is a christmas special first and then series 2 starts in March.  Series 3 and a 2nd christmas special have already been comissioned.
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. it makes sense to me now! lol. i thought it was a good episode overall. Not too sure about the new doctor but I'm sure he'll grow on me in the next series.

----------


## di marco

ive now read 3 diff explanations of what bad wolf is, im even more confused than when i watched it!

----------


## Jemma

> ive now read 3 diff explanations of what bad wolf is, im even more confused than when i watched it!


LOL. I think that Trinity's one makes most sense - when the time vortex entered Rose she could see the parst the future and all of time and she took the letters from the sign of the Bad Wolf and scattered them throughout time so that in the past she saw it written on the ground and that made her realise she had to go back to save the Doctor. Complicated or what...

----------


## Jojo

I understood that the Bad Wolf wasn't a bad thing or person, but like a messenger, which is why Rose scattered the words everywhere in order to remind her to go back and save the doctor.  I thought I had all sorted in my head, till I read this thread.  Russell T Davis says on a seperate bad wolf website, that there is a bad wolf though.  It just wasn't a baddie like everyone thought.  There is even a bit saying about what all of the clues are to who/what the bad wolf is and all of them point to Rose, but her being the wolf in a good way, ensuring the Daleks didn't end the doctors life and all of humanity as well!!   :Searchme:   :Ponder:

----------


## Meh

> LOL. I think that Trinity's one makes most sense - when the time vortex entered Rose she could see the parst the future and all of time and she took the letters from the sign of the Bad Wolf and scattered them throughout time so that in the past she saw it written on the ground and that made her realise she had to go back to save the Doctor. Complicated or what...



Surely that's a paradox?

Having the bad wolf as a mnemonic was dire. RTD could have done much more with it.

----------


## Trinity

Absolutely - a circular reference if ever I saw one!

----------


## Meh

The ending was the best - from the moment the Daleks are about to exterminate the Doctor and Rose arrives ...

----------


## Jojo

Most definitely, and it was Rose that saved the day - Girl Power!!!!!

----------


## Luna

Well as i've sadi before that was the first time i've ever watched Dr Who and now i'm totally hooked. Wonder if they will repeat the whole series? Does anyone know?

----------


## Bad Wolf

> Well as i've sadi before that was the first time i've ever watched Dr Who and now i'm totally hooked. Wonder if they will repeat the whole series? Does anyone know?


its on bbc 3 i think

parts 1 1nd 2 are on dvd now, part 3 1st august and the box set (which looks like a tardis!!!) is out on 21st november

----------


## Meh

Wait for the box set as it is a Tardis.

They probably will repeat the series. The BBC are apparently thinking about letting people download episodes for a limited time after which they will expire. Not a bad idea imo.

----------


## Trinity

*Series Two and Three*

Russell T Davies is quoted at *CBBC Newsround* about the 'scoop' for season two. 

"A Christmas special this year, another series of 13 episodes in 2006, followed by another Christmas special and then 13 more episodes in 2007, which is very exciting," Davies says.

About villains: "Some great new stuff. Some famous old monsters called Cybermen will be coming back and they are as equally scary as the Daleks. They will marching onto your screens into 2006. Lots of new villains too and one or two favourite characters from this year as well. But at the same time the Christmas special has a brand new monster to fight, and that's gonna be good!" 

About new planets: "I'm the one who has stopped us going off earth because I think you see an awful lot of shows, expensive good ones like Enterprise and Angel, where they go to another planet or dimension and it looks rubbish, it looks like California in the sunshine with a funny rock. I think that when stuff like Revenge of the Sith is doing the most beautiful planets, no matter what you think of the film, the planets are utterly beautiful and that's on a cinema budget which is a trillion times more than a television show would have. I think it's the hardest thing to do and I'm very wary of looking like rubbish because I think the moment the programme looks rubbish people point at it and laugh in a bad way. I'm very happy if people have fun with it and have a good laugh with it. When you have a bad laugh you've lost the faith and you've lost the audience." 

About a story arc for the second season, like the "Bad Wolf" stuff: "Yes there is, and that word has already been heard on screen. And that's all I'm saying. You'll have to go back and trawl through 13 episodes to realise what I'm on about. You'll hear the word in the Christmas special though" 

About the Christmas Special: "It's going to be 60 minutes long. It's the first story of the new Doctor played by David Tennant. I remember when I was young it's very strange when a new Doctor comes along, and that's exactly how Rose feels. Her mum gets involved again, but beyond that I can't give anything else away. It's as Christmassy as can be. It's got reindeer, it's got sleigh bells, it's got the works." 

About Tennant and his native Scottish accent: *"Well, every planet has a Scotland.* You'll have to wait and see, there are big revelations on the way and I can't say any more than that." 

About reaction to the show: "The thing we're most happy about is that we've got a new young audience watching. Research before we started said children won't watch because their mums and dads liked it. That was terrifying because we wanted a young audience and I especially wanted girls watching because science-fiction is very often seen as a boy's thing, which is why we have so many strong female characters. And a lot of strong emotion in it, because I think that gets girls watching. I'm delighted that young audience has latched on to it."

----------


## di marco

that was interesting, thanks for that trinity   :Smile:

----------


## horseygal90

> *"I'm the one who has stopped us going off earth because I think you see an awful lot of shows, expensive good ones like Enterprise and Angel, where they go to another planet or dimension and it looks rubbish, it looks like California in the sunshine with a funny rock.*


I resent that comment. By no means does Angel make other planets look like Cali in sunshine with a funny rock.   :Angry:  

Anyways... angry part over now...

The christmas one should be good.

----------


## Abi

Reindeer.... sleigh bells....Doctor who??? Never thought they would be in the same sentance as each other!

Could be interesting though

----------


## Emmak2005

Yes, have you seen the bbc's trailers of dr who already? They're already counting it down. I just hope they don't overdo it and spoil it for the fans by over-advertising it. I'm in no doubt that it'll be better now it's been confirmed (in Heat magazine) that Billie Piper is sticking around for the whole of the second series and the 3rd series will take us right into 2007 at least. 


  Greg out - come on Tim!

----------


## di marco

> Yes, have you seen the bbc's trailers of dr who already? They're already counting it down. I just hope they don't overdo it and spoil it for the fans by over-advertising it. I'm in no doubt that it'll be better now it's been confirmed (in Heat magazine) that Billie Piper is sticking around for the whole of the second series and the 3rd series will take us right into 2007 at least.


yeh ive seen the trailers. i knew that billie piper was going to do all of the 2nd series but i didnt know she was going to do the 3rd as well

----------


## Trinity

She hasn't confirmed for series 3.  But series 3 will take us into 2007.  I think that is what Emma means.

----------


## Luna

Y are they showing the trailers this early? I thought it wasn't back until xmas?

----------


## Bad Wolf

when are the trailers on????

----------


## Trinity

There was one on last night, Count Down to Christmas!

----------


## di marco

yeh i saw it too. you know like the ones before the final show when it said in 3days........or whatever it was, it says something like "the countdown starts now..................."

----------


## Jojo

Did anyone realise that BBC Three are repeating the entire series by the way.  I meant to post this a couple of weeks ago, but forgot!!!

----------


## JEHSTA

yeh i knew dat    second chance to see wot we didnt see b4

if u get my drift

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i loved the last episode but it was sad as the doctor left

----------


## xxno1blondiexx

The last episode ROCKED!!!   :Cheer:  It was soooooooo good!
It was really cute when the doctor and rose kissed!!!    :Wub:

----------


## Angeltigger

Well Flozza Christopher Eccleston & David Tennant are two different people- you have to give him a chance- as you have just meet him, i wonder how he did both as David Tennant is in Harry potter as well

----------


## Luna

Harry potter and the goblet of fire filming finished a couple of months before the filming started for doctor who. Plus he has a very small part in Harry potter so i dubt that would have taken up much time

----------


## Debs

Billie Piper has decided to quit _Doctor Who_, according to a report in _The Mirror_ today.

The actress, who plays sidekick Rose Tyler, will not be returning for a third series due to fears that she may become typecast.

"She wants to strike while the iron's hot and make a big name for herself while she's so popular," a source told the newspaper. "She feels her profile will go down if the series isn't as big the third time around.

"The BBC are auditioning other girls to take over. They want to have the next actress all lined up when they announce Billie's departure. They are quite miffed about her decision. The casting people have been conducting secret auditions with a small number of actresses and keeping it very, very quiet.

"They are after a relative newcomer so this is the role which puts her in the public eye. It also means she's less likely to get bored after one series."

Piper is currently filming for series two of the sci-fi show, alongside new Time Lord David Tennant.

----------


## Angeltigger

Well than she is silly

----------


## Most Wanted

Thats a big mistake. I think shes getting too big for her boots now she has one best actress

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Everyone fears of getting typecast'ed!!

----------


## Debs

> Thats a big mistake. I think shes getting too big for her boots now she has one best actress


she just dosent want to be new as this role all her life, which she will be 

to me id prefer to be known as that girl from doctor who instead of that girl who made really rubbish music when she was 15!!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I wonder who will replace her

----------


## Abi

:Sad:  thats a shame. Shes fab in Doctor Who!! I guess it's kind of expected though. 

I'd love to see Michelle Ryan in Doctor Who. I think she'd be great.

----------


## Tamzi

I'm sure she said she would quit a while back and only do a few episodes of series 2.

She's not that amazing in Doctor Who, I think. Interesteing to see what she will do next
xxx

----------


## Jada-GDR

*ahem shes a bit stupid
i always liked her in dr who*

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i like her in doctor who wonder who will replace her

----------


## Abi

Trust this to be posted by me, but i have hundreds of doctor who pictures, from the Christmas invasion, attack of the graske, series one, and the series two trailer (Which i guess are spoilers), that i thought some of you would like. Anyway, i'm not sure if i'm meant to be posting it here, or whether it should go in the doctor who forum, but what the hell, if its wrong, then move it!

Anyways here goes....

----------


## Abi

*The christmas invasion*


The tardis falling to earth


The doctor comes out of the tardis


Rose


Sleeping Doctor and Rose

----------


## Abi

regenerated energy coming from doctor...


Harriot Jones, Prime Minister


Rose and her Boyfriend out shopping

----------


## Abi

Santa!


The tree attacks!


ah! He awakes!

----------


## Abi

Doctor and everyone....


Look whose on the tele.....


Harriot jones...again....

----------


## Abi

tut tut, controlling the a positives....




oooh, scarey!

----------


## lollymay

wow thats a lot of pics

----------


## Abi

Boooring!

----------


## Abi

> wow thats a lot of pics


i've barely started yet!!!

----------


## Abi

Did you miss me?

----------


## Jojo

where are they???? i cant see them!?  :Sad:

----------


## Abi

Fight, fight, fight!

----------


## Abi

Aren't they working? Oh bugger....

----------


## Abi

By the way, if anyone wants a particular picture from any episode, then shout and i can put it up. at the minute i'm just choosing odd ones, as i'm too lazy to post all....900!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I can't see them Abi.. maybe because you deleated it of your computer  :Searchme:  It's usually the problem..

----------


## lollymay

i can see all of them. 900 pics omg

----------


## Abi

I know! I have laods more just from that episode to do as well. I'm just lazy.
I was wondering about that, when you said you could see them, but no one else could. Its wierd...

----------


## Jada-GDR

i cant see them  :Sad:  use imageshack or something

----------


## crazy_aimee_123

i can see them, cheers for pics of the delightful david tennant, fittest doctor yet!

----------


## Abi

Well i've imagshacked them now, so they should work for everyone. Just doing the last few now....

Too right aimee! I'll have to put more of him up......

----------


## Jojo

Now that is better Abi - gorgeous!!!

----------


## Abi



----------


## Abi



----------


## Abi



----------


## Abi



----------


## Abi



----------


## Abi



----------


## Abi



----------


## Abi

Thats the last of the Christmas Invasion that i'm gonna post. If anyone wants to see another picture from this, then shout and i'll post it. Also, i have loads of different versions of these pictures, so if you like one, and wanna see some variations, then shout, and i'll post them

xxxxxx

----------


## Abi

*the next lot come from the SERIES TWO TRAILER. These are spoilers!!!! If you dont want to see them then look away now!!!!

You've been warned!*

----------


## Abi

Spoiler Space.....

----------


## Abi



----------


## Katy

I cant wait for series two now. Love the pics. Hes so attractive.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I can see them now  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:  Even though I don't watch Doctor Who..

----------


## Abi

Well i've had to imageshack them ll, so i'd hope you can see them! Took me bloody ages!

----------


## Abi



----------


## Abi



----------


## Abi



----------


## Abi

Well i think thats the end of the spoiler pictures. Again, i have laods of different versions of these, so if you want to see any others then shout  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

Various things i've picked up on my travels....
These are designed to be avatars, but i'm not sure if they'll work on here, i think the file size is too big for normal members. Mods might be different, but who knows!

----------


## Abi

and....

----------


## Abi

Anyone want a trip down memory lane to last series?

----------


## Bad Wolf

does any one know if the xmas special is going to be repeated?

----------


## Abi

New years day  :Big Grin: 

Did you miss it?!  :EEK!:

----------


## Angeltigger

> Did you miss me?


Yeah i did

----------


## Abi

:Rotfl:  lol, same here!

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

great pics this avatar is really  good

----------


## crazy_purple

> Anyone want a trip down memory lane to last series?


Yes please  :Smile:   I've been after one for ages but never found it - do you have any of the 9th Doctor in the Dalek episode, when he's being X-rayed and he's all topless?  :Wub:  thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## star_girl

ooo no i cant believe it im used to her in it i really dont want her to leave!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I posted a while ago that David Tennant and Billie Piper have both signed up for a third series of Doctor Who, so i don't think Billie Piper will be leaving after the current series.  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/5082668.stm

Its official. The BBC have confirmed it now, it seems.

Dont cry on your keyboards!  :Lol: 

But Billie Piper is *offically* leaving Doctor Who at the end of this series.

----------


## Trinity

Well, I won't miss her mascara.

Those tarantula legs eyelashes keep me mesmerised, and detract from the story!

----------


## Pixie

oh no i love Rose! It's going to be soooo sad!!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

This isn't good news, Billie Piper is great in Doctor Who and Rose is a great character! Mickey has already left this series, i really didn't want another character to go! I thought she signed for a third series with David Tennant but i obviously got it wrong, if it's now been confirmed that Billie is leaving...i wonder how she will leave at the end of the series?! Should be interesting to find out what happens to her character!!

----------


## Kim

:Crying:  I only watch it occasionaly and feel it is a great loss to the series and a disappointment to the viewers.

----------


## Cornishbabe

Rose is a great character but leaving when things are going good is probably the best idea bilie could have for her career. Maybe it means that the doctor can have a great new side kick

----------


## Tamzi

Spoiler:    Billie Piper's character Rose will be killed off at the end of the second series of Doctor Who.

Following speculation over her role in the third series, producers appear to have confirmed to The Sun she will not be on board.

âRose and I have gone on the most incredible journey over the past two years," she told the paper. "And I can confirm it comes to an end, for now at least.â

She will reportedly be killed off in a battle with the Cybermen as they try to invade earth in an episode called 'Doomsday'.

Writer of the show Russell T Davies said it was a shame to lose her. âItâs been a wonderful experience working with Billie," he commented. "Weâll miss her.â 

Source: Digital Spy

----------


## the_watts_rule

I think it is a real shame that she is leaving.  Bille played her character really well. 

  Spoiler:    and an even bigger loss that she if she is being killed off

----------


## Abi

Am i the only one thats found her annoying over the past few episodes?! She's become so samey, and not added anything to it. I think its about time they got rid, and got a new companion- as long as they're a good actress as well.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Am i the only one thats found her annoying over the past few episodes?! She's become so samey, and not added anything to it. I think its about time they got rid, and got a new companion- as long as they're a good actress as well.


Yeah i suppose it is about time that the Doctor got a new companion, i am just disappointed that Rose is going! I think Michelle Ryan would be a good new sidekick for the Doctor! I just think she would fit into the show really well.  :Smile:

----------


## Layne

> Am i the only one thats found her annoying over the past few episodes?! She's become so samey, and not added anything to it. I think its about time they got rid, and got a new companion- as long as they're a good actress as well.


I see what you mean, i think she has been great in doctor who but thinking about what you said abi, i reckon if she'd of stayed in it any longer then she would of got boring.

----------


## luna_lovegood

It a shame I really like her character, but they have pretty much gone everywhere possible with the character. It will be nice to have a new companion though, he or she can inject a new lease of life into the series, I'm looking forward to it!

----------


## soapyclean

I just got used to having her in the series and she goes and leaves, tut that just isn't good enough. I just hope the new companion is good, rather than wooden.

----------


## di marco

CATHERINE Tate is being lined up for a shock Doctor Who comeback, TV Biz can reveal. 
The 40-year-old comedy queen, who played the Time Lordâs dippy sidekick Donna Noble, will reappear in one of four Who specials planned for next year. 

And fans will be delighted â and a bit scared â to learn Life On Mars star John Simm, 38, is also back.

He will reprise his sinister role as The Master â the Doctorâs sadistic rival Time Lord who was last seen dying in his arch-enemyâs arms.

Bernard Cribbins, 79, who played Catherineâs on-screen grandad Wilf will be back as well. 

A show source said: âFans will be delighted to see Catherine back. She was one of the wackiest companions of all time and she brought heaps of humour. 

âAnd itâs great to have John back â he and David Tennant have a real nemesis chemistry.â 

The last episode of this yearâs BBC1 series saw the Doctor wipe Donnaâs memory and return her to her family. 

But our source said: âAnything can happen in Doctor Who. His assistants are always recurring and Donna is no exception. When youâre a Time Lord you can go back to any point in history and meet whoever you want.â 

Next yearâs specials replace the normal series, suspended so that Tennant, 37, could take time out for stage roles. 

But we hear the wild-eyebrowed Scot is close to signing for a new full series of the sci-fi hit for 2010. 

Our source said: âDavid loves filming Doctor Who. The upcoming specials have given him more freedom to work on other projects this year and now heâs ready to come back to film a proper series to go out in 2010.â

----------


## Bryan

far too soon! why set up the whole tate exit and make it so dramatic and emotional (we thought thats the end for ever, which is why we got so upset) only for her to come back so soon

same with Rose, she left, it was shocking and dramatic, and she came back too soon!

same with the Daleks!

Russel T + the new guy, need to keep these things under wraps for longer periods of time to create a bigger immpact

----------


## Abi

Wilf!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

> Wilf!


I was trying to work out what that stood for, then I realised you meant her grandad! Haha  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

> Originally Posted by Abi
> 
> 
> Wilf! 
> 
> 
> I was trying to work out what that stood for, then I realised you meant her grandad! Haha


In lower school it stood for 'What I'm looking for' haha. Yeah I think this is a bit soon considering she was supposed to not be able to return. Rose did the same but she'd never had her memory wiped and it was two years for her. I'm looking forward to it though as I was just starting to really get to like the character just as she was about to leave.

----------


## Abbie

Wow they are bringing her back!

----------


## Jojo

How? This is what I wonder.  Didn't the Doctor say that if she remembered just even the smallest bit, then it would kill her, her memory of him has been wiped etc, so is it just going to be a fleeting part in passing or what??  Its slightly confusing me tbh.

----------


## Kim

That's what I've been thinking. I think it's going to have to be that or there'd be a problem which the writers would need to explain since I assume Catherine doesn't want to return full time and Donna never wanted to leave the Doctor; she was begging him not to wipe her memories of all the things that they saw.

----------


## di marco

maybe he goes back in time and meets her?

----------


## Abbie

> maybe he goes back in time and meets her?


thats a very good idea

----------


## Abi

> How? This is what I wonder.  Didn't the Doctor say that if she remembered just even the smallest bit, then it would kill her, her memory of him has been wiped etc, so is it just going to be a fleeting part in passing or what??  Its slightly confusing me tbh.


They can write around that though. They did say that Rose could never come back after series 2, but they wrote her into series 4 all the same.

----------


## Layne

I am glad i love Catherine Tate as Donna, although i do get where everyone is coming saying its a bit soon - her dramaticy exit and then all of a sudden she is back - although no complaining  :Stick Out Tongue: 
And Wilf  :Cheer:  WOOOOOOO!

----------


## Jojo

> Originally Posted by Jojo
> 
> 
> How? This is what I wonder.  Didn't the Doctor say that if she remembered just even the smallest bit, then it would kill her, her memory of him has been wiped etc, so is it just going to be a fleeting part in passing or what??  Its slightly confusing me tbh.
> 
> 
> They can write around that though. They did say that Rose could never come back after series 2, but they wrote her into series 4 all the same.


Of course they can, they're writers after all - but with Rose, she went to the parallel world and the rift was opened allowing passage - how can Donna be involved with the Doctor, fully knowing who he is, if that is the case, without being killed, which is what they said would happen.  

I just think its a bit soon apart from anything else - she was a great companion, but those are my doubts.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I think its too soon and wont creat as big as a dramatic impact as Rose, but then again in my opinion no one can top rose  :Big Grin:

----------


## crystalsea

I hope this is true, I was devestated when Donna had to have her mind wiped.  I loved Donna as the Doctor's sidekick - better than Rose for me sorry (ducks)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Matt Smith has been confirmed as David Tennant's successor in _Doctor Who_.

Aged 26, he will be the youngest ever actor to play the iconic role.  His credits include political drama _Party Animals_ and _The Ruby In The Smoke_, opposite former _Who_ companion Billie Piper.

Of his casting, Smith said: "I'm flabbergasted. I haven't slept really! [_Doctor Who_] is an iconic part of our culture, and now I'm taking that on. It's nervewracking. Exciting. Exciting."

Smith will replace Tennant at the end of four _Doctor Who_ specials, the last of which will air at the start of 2010. He will then go on to helm a full fifth series alongside a new companion, who is yet to be named.

Steven Moffat, who takes over from Russell T Davies as executive producer following the specials, said: "Literally from the first day, the second or third person we saw, it was him. He was spot on from the beginning.

"There is something quite old about him, so he looks quite young and old at the same time, which is important."

Tennant announced his decision to quit the long-running series in October 2008, saying that he did not want to "outstay [his] welcome". By the end of his tenure, Tennant will have appeared in three full-length series and eight specials.

----------

Layne (03-01-2009)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Who?  :Lol:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Theres a coouple of pictures for you

----------

StarsOfCCTV (03-01-2009)

----------


## Abbie

Right Im really not sure about this guy, I dont like the look he gave the camera at the end  :Ninja:

----------


## *funky*monkey*

Im not sure what he's going to be like  :Searchme:  
He looks as energetic and eccentric to be the doctor, and I don't think the age matters much.
Everyone thought David Tennant would be bad as the doctor when Christopher Eccleston left, and look at him now! So I think we just have to give him a chance.

----------


## parkerman

> Who?


A bit of background here: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7808697.stm

----------

StarsOfCCTV (03-01-2009)

----------


## jess22

Absolutely NOT impressed. He looks like he's about 17 years old and in a boy band. I think he's going to be a cocky Doctor.

Oh, and i didn't even know who he was! I actually shouted "who the Hell are you?" at the TV!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Absolutely NOT impressed. He looks like he's about 17 years old and in a boy band. I think he's going to be a cocky Doctor.
> 
> Oh, and i didn't even know who he was! I actually shouted "who the Hell are you?" at the TV!


Does it matter tho, if we don't know who he is? 
Surley that makes it a bit more exciting. I was a little kind ooo no when i saw him, but the more you think about it the more i wanna just see what he is like on Dr Who.

----------


## Kim

He reminds me of that Adam from Series 2 of Torchwood. The Doctor on the whole having younger companions (Rose, Martha and Mickey and Adam if they count) will have to stop too, otherwise the companion would end up being about 15 or something! 

I'm not sure about him either, although he seemed quite good in the clips they showed of him from other things.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I'm not sure about him, but then I didn't think Mr Tennant would have been able to fill Chris Eccleston boots and looked what happened there.  I'll give him a chance we may even grow to like him.

----------


## Jojo

Unsure about him, but mostly because he is far too young for me to lust after (but I don't find him attractive anyway - DT will remain in my heart for that for long to come  :Lol:  )

Of course, I will give him the benefit of the doubt, until his debut etc - how many of us didn't like the thought of Catherine Tate, but loved Donna come the end.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I haven't seen him in anything before, but I trust the casting for the new Doctor will be right. He is very good looking (to me).

----------


## Katy

I think he could be good, it will be interesting, at least with him not being in anything else we have nothing to compare him to.

----------


## Abi

As soon as he came on the TV i went "Who's that?!"

But i'm actually really pleased its him, because...

I have no idea who he is  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I didn't know who David Tennant was before he got the part, and i think thats the best thing. We have no idea what his doctor is going to be like. He isn't so famous that he is stuck in a rut in terms of his acting. He will just get on with the job and probably be very thankfull for it. 

The clips they showed of his past shows looked pretty good actually.

And i really don't think his age matters that much. He'll be 28 by the time it airs anyway  :Stick Out Tongue:  With a good actor, you should see the character, not the actor. So if he's any good, we won't notice. Plus i've seen many a person be surprised that David Tennant is in his late thirties, because he acts much younger. 

So i'm very chuffed i don't know who he is. Really excited to see what he's like now!  :Big Grin:

----------

Katy (04-01-2009), Layne (05-01-2009)

----------


## Pinkbanana

I think it's time for a lady Dr Who... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny Allen

I hope he will be good but David Tennant has raised the bar so high it will be tough, good luck to the guy but for me Dr Who just isnt going to be the same on saturday nights without my helping of DT.

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think he will be fantastic

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I think it will be good having someone we dont really know cos it will be good and interesting
But watching the show last night, made me really sad cos I really dont want David to leave  :Sad:

----------


## Emmie

am sooo dissapointed, the bbc should have done better than him!

----------


## Layne

He seems quite good  :Smile:  Well nice, you know, i like the fact he's pretty much unknown, and the young thing doesn't bother me...watching that 10 doctors programme William Hartnall (sp) was like 50 or whatever and that seems crazy old for doctor who ... but it worked, and i think this will work  :Smile:  The Doctor is a rare role which can be reinvented and part of that is being different ages. And i think if he'd have been of a similar age to David there might be more of a comparison, and i dont really think you should compare .... because its kind of a whole new role if you get me
HOWEVER i still don't think i will prefer Matt to David as David =  :Wub:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
Going to wait until 2010 to pass judgement upon Matt as the doctor!

----------


## Abi

Honest answers only: How many people knew David Tennant before Doctor Who? 

I vaguely remember him being on the adverts for Casanova, but thats it. He was completly unknown to me.

----------


## Trinity

> Honest answers only: How many people knew David Tennant before Doctor Who? 
> 
> I vaguely remember him being on the adverts for Casanova, but thats it. He was completly unknown to me.


I am the same - I didn't watch Cassanova, but saw the occasional preview.

I am looking forward to the new doctor - change is good!  

The point was made earlier that many dreaded Catherine Tate being the new assistant - and yet she won us over as Donna Noble.  This is also very true and we shouldn't pre judge the new doctor - so far the producers haven't let us down....

----------


## jonks

I kind of um'ed and ah'ed when he first came on the screen, but i will wait till series 5 to make my mind up.

Being not only the new doctor but also the youngest actor to get the part must be a huge weight on the poor guys shoulders

----------


## jonks

> I think it's time for a lady Dr Who...


I heard a rumour that one of the upcoming specials will have the doctor getting ill and having a mini regeneration into a woman until he gets better at the end of the episode, that could be why there was talk of a lady doctor, and that they wanted either catherine zeta-jones, joanna lumley or jennifer saunders for the part.

But like i say it was just a rumour i heard and like alot of rumours could be false

----------


## Abbie

> Honest answers only: How many people knew David Tennant before Doctor Who? 
> 
> I vaguely remember him being on the adverts for Casanova, but thats it. He was completly unknown to me.


I didnt know him either

At the moment its just cos I just generally dont like the look of him  :Lol:  i know im being shallow and stuff at the moment, I think I'll get over it  :Ninja:

----------


## Layne

Everyone is now talking about it  :Stick Out Tongue:  And him. There was an article about Matt in our local paper the day they annouced it, Everyone's excited. I had a conversation with a friend earlier about Doctor Who and David and Matt, and she doesn't even like it  :Lol:  And now i'm finding out about people who know him and stuff  :Big Grin: 

Oh and hopefully i'll be at Cardiff when this is being filmed .... WANTED EXTRA ;)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abbie

Aww thats the thung, I hope people forget about him for a bit so we can enjoy the rest of Davids episodes  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Layne

I think they will .... David is too amazing to be forgotten  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

Despite casting a relatively unknown actor as the new Doctor Who, it seems producers arenât against having a famous face in the show. 
Lily Allen has been named as a frontrunner to take over the role as the Time Lordâs assistant. 

The BBC is reportedly keen to get a showbiz name in the new series to star alongside the eleventh Doctor, Matt Smith. 

Executive producer Piers Wenger explained what he was looking for in a new assistant, saying: "Someone terribly exciting like Billie Piper, who was at the beginning of her acting career but who had a profile for other reasons, would be great. 

âWe are looking for someone whose light can burn brightly.We would never cast anyone on the basis of their celebrity, but if Lily wanted to audition we would be delighted. It would be a lot of fun." 

The Smile singer was linked to the sought-after part in 2007 but lost out to Catherine Tate. 

Itâs also been reported that Strictly stars Rachel Stevens and Kelly Brook are interested in the role. 

Source The Sun

----------


## Layne

Oooh ... Hmm not sure about this, who knows.
DO NOT WANT RACHEL STEVENS as the assistant.

----------


## Luna

neither of them get another unknown!!! Theres no need to be bringing "big" stars into it!!!

----------


## Abbie

Alll I can say is 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

----------


## kayuqtuq

Don't want any of those, thank you very much.

Carol   :Nono:

----------


## tammyy2j

:Nono:  

awful choices

----------


## Chloe O'brien

They won't bring her in now after the cocaine allegations.

----------


## Abi

I didn't even know she did acting?

Sheridan Smith for companion!!! She did it on the radio, she'd be awesome with Matt Smith. All the Smith's together!

----------


## tammyy2j

DALEKS are to take on the Nazis in the new series.




The next Time Lord Matt Smith, 26, will land his Tardis in the middle of World War Two. 




And he will discover that Prime Minister Winston Churchill has an army of Daleks to fight the Germans. 




He has had them painted in khaki and green battle colours. 




And he has even added a Union Flag waving under their eye. 




The Daleks will screech: âAusrottenâ the German for their famous cry: âExterminate.â 




But The Doctor and his new sidekick Amy Pond (Karen Gillan, 21) warn the PM not to trust the monsters. A show source said: âItâs going to be one of the most fantastic stories. 




âDaleks, Churchill, Nazis, Hitler and Doctor Whoâ who can top that? 




âThe showâs writers know that bringing back the Daleks is always a ratings winner.â 




The episode is being filmed in Wales and will not reach television screens until spring next year. 




Viewers will see another familiar face return in the Time Lordâs wife-in-the-future River Song (Alex Kingston, 46).

----------


## tammyy2j

Bond legend Sir Roger Moore is vying for a guest spot on Doctor Who - after learning his 007 protege Timothy Dalton has landed a part in a forthcoming Christmas special. 

Dalton, who took over the reigns from Moore in 1987 to play the suave superspy in The Living Daylights and Licence To Kill, is set to appear in the cult sci-fi show as the mysterious character The Narrator in December.

After hearing his replacement was to star in the show, Moore has offered himself up to play Dalton's father.

He says, "I believe Timothy is to appear in one of the new episodes, so if they ever want anyone to play his dad, I'm available."

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Can't wait to see the Daleks. I love them.

----------


## Perdita

The logo - the eleventh incarnation in the show's history - will form part of a revamped title sequence in the new run, which airs from next Spring and sees Matt Smith take over from David Tennant as the titular Time Lord.

Showrunner Steven Moffat said: "A new logo. The eleventh logo for the eleventh Doctor - those grand old words, Doctor Who, suddenly looking newer than ever. And look at that, something really new - an insignia! DW in TARDIS form! Simple and beautiful, and most important of all, a completely irresistible doodle. I apologise to school notebooks everywhere, because in 2010 that's what they're going to be wearing."

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/cult/a18...-revealed.html

----------


## freckleface

they've ruined the logo

the old one was iconic.

they dont need to revamp doctor who, it could go really wrong.

(look what happened to The Bill)

:/

please dont ruin doctor who or i may just die.

----------

Charlie-Red4EVA (21-10-2009)

----------


## Perdita

Doctor Who will return to BBC One on November 15 with The Waters of Mars.

As previously revealed, the second of four specials airing throughout the year will feature David Tennant's Doctor alongside Lindsay Duncan's Adelaide.

The Russell T. Davies and Phil Ford-penned episode will also feature Peter O'Brien as Adelaide's second-in-command Ed.

It has been directed by Graeme Harper and produced by Nikki Wilson.

The episode will be followed by two more specials featuring Tennant's final outings as The Doctor before his regeneration and replacement by Matt Smith.

Doctor Who: The Waters of Mars airs Sunday, November 15 at 7pm on BBC One.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/cult/s7/...-revealed.html

----------


## freckleface

holy bajeebus!

thats like *does mental arithematic* like 14 days from now!

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!
I saw 'em filming ages ago down the road so thought it was gonna be on soon.
 :Cheer:

----------


## Perdita

Cheryl Cole is being pursued for a guest spot in the next series of Doctor Who, according to a report in The Mirror today.

The X Factor judge has yet to sign a deal with the show but could play "a big part" in the fifth series, which is currently being filmed in Wales. An insider told the newspaper: "If she can find the time, a part will be written for her."

A BBC spokesperson refused to deny the speculation, saying: "The BBC will not be commenting on casting or storyline speculation for the new series of Doctor Who."

It was previously confirmed that Alex Kingston is reprising her role as River Song for a two-part story in the new run.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/cult/s7/...octor-who.html

----------


## tammyy2j

AVID Tennant has landed a plum role in a US comedy as a neurotic lawyer.

The 38-year-old will play a top legal eagle  in the new NBC show Rex Is Not Your Lawyer.

Rex, played by Tennant, suffers from panic attacks and coaches his clients to represent themselves in court.

A US source said: âAt present it is scheduled as just a one-hour pilot episode but this could be a huge break for David Tennant.

âBritish actors are very popular at the moment on American TV and this show has âhitâ written all over it. If it proves popular then it will be turned into a series.â

David will be replaced as the Time Lord by Matt Smith, 27,  next year.

He is back on screen as the Doctor on November 15 but his last episodes will be screened at the end of the year.

He admitted: âI think itâs better to go when thereâs a chance that people might miss you, rather than to hang around and outstay your welcome.â

David has also starred as Barty Crouch Junior in Harry Potter And The Goblet Of Fire, and will appear in St Trinianâs 2: The Legend Of Frittonâs Gold.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Did anyone see the trailer for 15 November before Spooks.

----------


## Abbie

> Did anyone see the trailer for 15 November before Spooks.


No  :Sad:  I didnt

And why are they changing the logo??  :Sad:

----------


## crystalsea

A bit dark the Water on Mars - what did you think?

----------


## annette_tr9

didnt like the end very much......

----------


## Bad Wolf

i loved it- all very dark, DT was brilliant as the doctor- when he broke the laws of time, he was very masterly- totally bonkers.

it was also refreshing to see a companion who was a equal to the doctor- not pandering after him, adalade was more than a match for him

how brilliant does xmas look????? love john simm as the master, and love wilf and donna- he is getting his best mate back!

----------


## Meh

The silver haired dude who played the Master before he regenerated into John Simm was much better

----------


## Jojo

> The silver haired dude who played the Master before he regenerated into John Simm was much better


Derek Jacobi - a true legend in the acting world.  Shame he's the voiceover on In The Night Garden though.... lol

----------


## moonstorm

Tonight's Children in Need is to feature an exclusive preview of the forthcoming Doctor Who Christmas Special.

The clip, from The End Of Time: Part One, is never-seen-before footage.

David Tennant said: "Doctor Who has always been a big supporter of Children in Need. We're really pleased that this year our very special Christmas story is being exclusively previewed on the show. Doctor Who fans are always very generous â I hope you will be too. Please give what you can." 

The two-minute exclusive will be broadcast as part of the BBC Children in Need show which starts at 19:00.

----------


## freckleface

Like, i already knew Donna was already coming back, but it was good to see her on the screen again.

I knew that she would come back. Everyone was like, but she can't but i was like "ITS DOCTOR WHO! IT'S ABOUT A DUDE TRAVELLING THROUGH TIME IN A POLICE CALL BOX! THEY CAN TWIST ANYTHING SO IT WON'T BE HARD FOR HER TO COME BACK!"

eeeeeeeeeeh
i can't wait.!!

----------


## Perdita

Richard Curtis has announced who will play Vincent Van Gogh in his upcoming episode of Doctor Who.

The writer previously revealed that his episode of the show would feature Van Gogh "stabbing a monster".

Curtis told Bullz-Eye: "We've got a brilliant guy playing Vincent van Gogh - which is who it's about - who you should look up on YouTube. He's a guy called Tony Curran, who really could not look more like [him].

"He's a wonderful actor who was in this brilliant movie called Red Road that came out, a rather serious movie. But he's going to be great. Iâve had a lot of fun. We start to shoot in about a month."

He added of his interest in the show: "[I] enjoyed it a lot when I was young, probably drifted away in the middle years, and then, of course, it was stopped.

"I've watched pretty well every episode of the new manifestation, 'cause there's so little family TV, so few times when you can sit down with the whole family and everybody get something out of it. So I'm a serious new convert. "

Red Road was the debut feature from British filmmaker Andrea Arnold, who went on to direct Fish Tank, released earlier this year.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/cult/s7/...h-casting.html

----------


## Chloe O'brien

It's now less than five weeks before we will all be sobbing our hearts out as we bid farewell to Mr Tennant.  :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Perdita

John Barrowman has said that he does not think Captain Jack Harkness will return for Matt Smith's first series of Doctor Who.

The star is tipped to appear in David Tennant's final two-parter as the Tenth Doctor, but Barrowman said that he was not sure if he would reappear in the programme.

Barrowman told Radio 2: "I don't know about Captain's Jack future in Doctor Who because nothing has been said or I haven't been asked.

"I'm kind of prepared that I won't be in any of it, which is fine."

He added: "But we are discussing the future of Torchwood because most definitely Torchwood will come back to the BBC, which is fantastic.

"We're not sure when, because we have to work out the logistics of the filming - and it's already said that it'll be 13 episodes instead of 5."

Torchwood's creator Russell T. Davies recently confirmed that he expected to start work to start on the fourth series in January.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/cult/s7/...n-new-who.html

----------


## Perdita

Not a spoiler as such but I could not find a general Dr Who thread. Interesting news though, I think.


The Royal Mint at Llantrisant has announced the launch of a limited range of gold and silver Doctor Who collectible medals.

The Tenth Doctor, K-9 and the Tardis will be the first ever TV characters to be immortalised in this way, the South Wales Echo reports.

Head of UK licensing at BBC Worldwide Richard Hollis said: "David Tennant's performance as The Doctor has been applauded and celebrated across the country and these medals are a fantastic way for fans to collect a lasting memento."

Royal Mint director of commemorative coins David Knight added: "Just as The Doctor is timeless, so too is the enduring appeal of the television series which continues to entertain audiences across the world.

"We hope fans everywhere will find these medals a fitting tribute not just to David Tennant, but to the whole Doctor Who story."

The 500 nine-carat gold medals will be available for Â£150 each, with the 5,000sterling silver medals on sale for Â£35.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/cult/s7/...ho-medals.html

----------


## freckleface

OMG TORCHWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!

PLEASE SERIES 4!!!

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!

I HEART JOHN BARROWMAN (going carol singing down his close and gonna knock at his front door. I hope he appreciates me and my friends version of a torchwood themed xmas song :P)

only under 4 weeks till mr tennant goes  :Crying:   i dont want him to goooooo  :Thumbsdown:   booooo

xx

----------


## crystalsea

Theres an interesting article in Radio Times this week about Dr Who, and the Master.

Plus there are some funny snippets about Donna's Grandad

----------


## crystalsea

Wow how gruesome this one is .... I can see lots of people hiding behind their cushions for this final countdown for the Doctor Who David Tennant finale.  How exciting ..... tick tock tick tock

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Yeah have a cushion in one hand and a tissue in the other. four days to go.  :Crying:

----------


## Perdita

Bill Nighy is to guest star in an episode of the new series of Doctor Who, Digital Spy can reveal.

The veteran actor will play the curator of a Vincent van Gogh exhibition in the episode, which is penned by Richard Curtis.

A set insider told DS: "It was a real coup to get Bill Nighy in Doctor Who, especially in Richard Curtis's amazing episode. Bill plays a van Gogh expert with some similar fashion choices to The Doctor himself."

The story is set both in the present day and 19th Century France. This Life actor Tony Curran was previously confirmed in the role of van Gogh.

The episode - the tenth in the new series - was filmed on location in Croatia and Cardiff over Christmas.

A BBC spokesperson said: "We do not comment on storyline or character speculation.

----------


## Perdita

The new Doctor Who trailer will premiere this Saturday on BBC One, it has been announced.

The promo for the new series, which stars Matt Smith as the Eleventh Doctor, will also simulcast on the official Who website.

Additionally, the BBC has unveiled a new promo shot for the series, which sees The Doctor and companion Amy Pond (Karen Gillan) pictured together for the first time.

The pair are pictured in a swirling vortex with some of the Doctorâs fiercest enemies including a Dalek, a Weeping Angel and a Smiler.

----------


## Perdita

James Corden has landed a role in Doctor Who, according to tabloid reports.

The Sun says that the Gavin & Stacey star was spotted on a train learning lines for the show while en route to the set in Cardiff.

A show insider is quoted as saying: "We normally keep our guest stars under wraps but you can't hide a bloke like James.

"And now he's not coming to Wales for Gavin & Stacey anymore, it's pretty obvious why he is here. James loves coming to Wales. And it gives him a chance to meet up with Ruth Jones, who co-wrote Gavin and Stacey with him and starred as Nessa."

The source added: "We're just delighted to have James on board. He is a great actor and he'll be a perfect fit for the new Doctor Who."

This morning, show officials refused to confirm or deny the story, telling DS: "We do not comment on casting or storyline speculation."



DS

----------


## Abbie

I really didnt like the advert  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

*DOCTOR Who's latest assistant will become PREGNANT</B> in the new series, TV Biz can reveal.*

Before you get too excited, the father is *NOT* the Time Lord, now played by Matt Smith.
His sidekick Amy Pond - played by 22-year-old Scottish actress Karen Gillan - turns up with the bump during episode seven of the series, written by Men Behaving Badly scribe Simon Nye.
But all is not as it seems.
An insider said: "Amy is pregnant but it's all part of a strange dream she's having. 
"She can't work out what is real and what's not."
The new series kicks off on BBC1 in April.


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0gbDlcuRO

----------


## freckleface

whoah.
Torchwood copy.
*cough cough*

can't they even come up with original storylines now?
So its slightly different, but essentially its just the same.

I'm starting to lose interest in this new Doctor Who.

Bring back David Tennant!!

----------


## Perdita

The next series of Doctor Who will premiere on April 3 on BBC One, it has been confirmed.

New showrunner Steven Moffat made the announcement this morning on BBC Breakfast.

The episode is entitled 'The Eleventh Hour' and will feature Matt Smith as the Eleventh Doctor and Karen Gillan as his new companion Amy Pond.

The upcoming series is the 31st since Doctor Who first aired in November 1963 and the fifth since the programme's 2005 relaunch headed by Russell T. Davies.


ds

----------


## Perdita

The BBC has revealed the episode titles for the series finale of Doctor Who.

The two-part story is penned by Steven Moffat and will air June 19 and June 26 on BBC One. The first episode is called 'The Pandorica Opens' and the second 'The Big Bang'.

Alex Kingston will reprise her role as River Song for the finale, which is also thought to include appearances from The Daleks, The Cybermen and The Sontarans.

In the US, the finale will air June 26 and July 3 on BBC America.

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

At the moment I prefer Amy to the Doctor.

----------


## Dazzle

I absolutely love the new Doctor, but am not so keen on Amy.

----------


## Smellena

I love both!!!!

----------


## Perdita

Doctor Who showrunner Steven Moffat has revealed that the next series of the show will continue the 'silence' arc from series 5.

Viewers heard a mysterious sinister voice announce that "silence will fall" in the final episodes of the most recent series.

Moffat told Doctor Who Confidential that the secret behind the voice will be revealed in the next series.

"What is that, who is that, who are the silence, what's coming?" he teased. "The whole point of the silence is next series.

"Also, River Song... who is she really? That's what we're going to find out next year."

Alex Kingston first appeared as the mysterious time-traveller River Song in the fourth series of the programme, in the Moffat-written 'Silence in the Library / Forest of the Dead'.

----------


## Perdita

Bookmaker William Hill has slashed the odds of Doctor Who star Matt Smith being axed from the role, after the show suffered a drop in ratings.

Odds on the actor leaving have been cut from 6/1 to 9/2. David Morrissey - who appeared as Jackson Lake in the 2008 Who Christmas special - is favourite to replace him at 4/1. James Corden - who made a guest appearance in the most recent series - has seen the biggest rise, with his odds changing from 100/1 to 25/1.

However, William Hill's spokesman Rupert Adams backed Smith to return.

"The viewing figures were disappointing but Doctor Who was up against the World Cup and sunny skies, so we think Matt will survive the disappointment." he said.

Odds of 66/1 were also given on former Who star Christopher Eccleston returning to the series. Other actors in the bookmaker's list include Chiwetel Ejiofor at 5/1, James Nesbitt at 12/1 and Stephen Fry at 50/1.

----------


## Abbie

Thats good news, I like riversong

----------


## Dazzle

> Bookmaker William Hill has slashed the odds of Doctor Who star Matt Smith being axed from the role, after the show suffered a drop in ratings.


I wouldn't watch if they axed him - he's great.  I don't think they will, though.

----------


## EastEnders2013

I think David Tennant was better, but, even though I love RTD, I think Steven Moffat makes better episodes with more unexpected endings.

----------


## Abbie

I like them both, I love the way they link everything and then they make remember things from other epsiodes that all link to the finale, they are great writers

----------


## Perdita

Karen Gillan has insisted that Matt Smith has no plans to leave Doctor Who.

Earlier this month, reports suggested that Smith was planning to quit his role as the Doctor to pursue a film career.

However, The Daily Telegraph reports that Gillan has now dismissed the claims.

"Matt will be sticking around," she said. "I think those rumours were made up."

Gillan, who plays the Doctor's companion Amy, also revealed that filming for the Doctor Who Christmas special is under way and described the atmosphere on set as "great".

----------

Dazzle (20-07-2010)

----------


## Perdita

The next series of Doctor Who will air in two parts, it has been announced.

Speaking at the Edinburgh TV Festival this morning, showrunner Steven Moffat confirmed that the sixth run will start in Spring 2011 and return in the Autumn.

A statement from the BBC explained: "The split transmission is the result of a request from Steven Moffat to write a new Doctor Who story arc which involves a big plot twist in the middle of the series. By splitting the series Moffat plans to give viewers one of the most exciting Doctor Who cliffhangers and plot twists ever, leaving them waiting, on the edge of their seats, until the autumn to find out what happens."

Moffat added: "The split series is hugely exciting because viewers will be treated to two premieres, two finales and more event episodes. For the kids it will never be more than a few months to the next Doctor Who! Easter, Autumn, Christmas!!"

----------

Dazzle (30-08-2010)

----------


## Perdita

DR WHO'S sidekick Amy Pond may be KILLED OFF in the next series - in a shock mid-season twist.

The much-anticipated sixth series will be split in two next year, boss Steven Moffat said yesterday.

And he teased fans by saying the series will take a break at Easter with a dramatic storyline - leaving viewers "needing the summer to recover".

And we can reveal that killing off Amy is the devastating plot twist favoured by bosses.

A source told TV Biz that Karen Gillan, who plays Amy, WILL leave before the end of the next season.

If scriptwriters stick to plans to kill her off, she will be the first of the Timelord's companions to die since Adric (Matthew Waterhouse) in 1982.

Steven Moffat yesterday promised an "enormous earth-shattering cliffhanger" halfway through the series.

Seven episodes will be shown up to Easter, followed by six in autumn.

He said: "In order to let you have time to recover we will let you go off and have your summer holidays and then come back in autumn."

The move will bolster BBC1's autumn schedule as rival The X Factor will move to later in the year in 2011 - with only auditions in December.

Steven, who will film three Sherlock episodes in the summer break, added: "You will never be further than a few months from an episode."

He said the Doctor (Matt Smith) and his sidekick will face a "game-changing" moment.

He added: "It's a huge event. An episode of Dr Who that's not scary is failing the children of this nation."

Steven - speaking at a Dr Who masterclass in the Edinburgh television festival - was asked whether the cliffhanger is "the biggest of Dr Who in the modern era".

He replied: "It's a good one. I know word-for-word what it is."

Steven also told how he had almost not hired stunning Scot Karen for the role after seeing her in a show reel that made her look "short and dumpy".

He added: "Then I saw her in the corridor and she was so tall and beautiful. When she is in heels I feel like the sidecar to a motorbike."

Karen yesterday was coy about the climax - and how long she would remain in the show. She said at the festival: "I have no idea. I guess you just have to take it series by series.

"Who knows? But I'm having a lot of fun right now."

The Sun

----------


## Perdita

Three actors have been confirmed for guest roles in the upcoming sixth series of Doctor Who.

The site for talent agency Alphabet Kidz reports that child actor Jamie Oram has been cast as Harry in the fourth episode. Oram has previously appeared in a number of commercials, but the part of Harry will be his first role in television drama.

Actor Daniel Mays will also appear in the episode as Harry's father. Mays is known for his role as Jim Keats on Ashes To Ashes and will appear in forthcoming BBC sci-fi drama Outcasts.

Harry's mother will be played by Emma Cunniffe, who has previously featured in episodes of The Bill and Casualty and appeared alongside former Who star Christopher Eccleston in the 2002 show Flesh and Blood.

A casting call on Spotlight describes the character of Harry as "a troubled young boy who has a nervous disposition".

Production on the episode - apparently titled 'What Are Little Boys Made Of?' - is currently ongoing in Cardiff.

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street star Adam Rickitt has apparently won a role in the next series of Doctor Who.

The actor's Spotlight page suggests that he will play the character of Ben in the third episode, directed by Richard Clark.

Writer Neil Gaiman confirmed earlier this year that his instalment of the series would air in third place.

Rickitt played Nick Tilsley on Coronation Street from 1997 to 2004, and more recently starred on New Zealand soap opera Shortland Street.

It was previously announced that Daniel Mays, Emma Cunniffe and Jamie Oram would star in the fourth episode of the new series.

Doctor Who will return to BBC One this Christmas.

----------


## Perdita

Suranne Jones is to make a guest appearance in the next series of Doctor Who.

The official BBC site has confirmed that the former Coronation Street star will play a young woman called Idris in the third episode, written by Neil Gaiman.

"As an actor, it's hugely exciting to be cast in Doctor Who," she said. "I'm a massive fan of the show and I was blown away when I read Neil's script and uncovered what's in store for my character."

She added: "I'm sworn to secrecy so viewers will just have to wait until next year to find out any other juicy details!"

Gaiman himself praised the actress, calling her "beautiful, funny and strange".

"Suranne is marvellous," he said. "It's the kind of role that people will remember forever, so we needed someone who was able to pull that off, and to keep up with Matt Smith. And bite him. Suranne does all three."

Jones previously played an evil incarnation of the Mona Lisa in the third series of Who spinoff The Sarah Jane Adventures and will also appear alongside former star David Tennant in BBC One drama Single Father.

Filming on the episode is expected to begin on Friday.


*Why could they not bring Karen back to Corrie instead of Tracy (*

----------


## Perdita

FOUR old Time Lords, two trusty companions and a host of old foes will make a comeback to help save new Doctor Who Matt Smith.

In a sensational new show, the Docâs ex-Tardis travellers Sarah Jane Smith (Lis Sladen, 62) and Jo Grant (Katy Manning, 60) will unite for the first time for an adventure to rescue him. 

The pair will be told the Time Lord (Smith, 27, who makes a special guest appearance) has been killed and the duo are invited to his funeral. 

Suspicious Jo, who appeared on Doctor Who with the late Jon Pertwee, and Sarah Jane, who was Joâs *successor and travelled with Pertwee and also Tom Baker, are escorted to the ceremony only to discover itâs a trap. 


A group of vulture- like aliens called The Shansheeth have captured the Tardis and left the 11th Doc stranded on a planet. 

They want to use his time-travelling police box for a deadly plan but donât have the key. 

So they imprison Sarah Jane and Jo and use a âmemory weaveâ *machine to dig into their brains and uncover their past 

times with the Doc to create one. 

Itâs here TV viewers will be treated to video flashbacks of former Time Lords William Hartnell, Patrick Troughton, Jon Pertwee and Tom Baker as well as old enemies *Davros, The Daleks, Sea Devils and Sontarans. 

The episode, called Death Of The Doctor, will air as part of the new BBC series of The Sarah Jane Adventures, which starts next Monday. And it is being billed as one of the most exciting and ambitious stories ever made. 

The special episode has been penned by former Doctor Who boss Russell T Davies, 46. 

Actress Lis said: âUniting the past and present is a real homage to Doctor Who.â 

New chief Steven Moffat, 47, joked: âTypical. We invite Russell back and he tries to kill off The Doctor.â 


Daily Star

----------


## Perdita

The BBC has announced details of a new Doctor Who exhibition to launch in early 2011.

The Doctor Who Experience will open at the Olympia Two venue in London on February 20 and will showcase a number of props and costumes used throughout the show's history.

Showrunner Steven Moffat said: "The is a fanâs dream come true. A fully interactive adventure that will allow viewers of the show to get as close as possible to some of the scariest monsters from the series. It will also be the first time that Doctor Who artefacts from all the show's 47 year history... will be on display together, many of them being seen for the first time."

The exhibition will feature new scenes filmed with series star Matt Smith as part of an interactive walk-through experience, including special visual effects and a recreation of the Tardis interior.

Smith claimed: "The whole concept of the Doctor Who Experience... is massively exciting! I hope as many people as possible enjoy boarding the Tardis next year to embark upon an exhilarating and sometimes terrifying adventure through time and space."

The Doctor Who Experience will relocate to a permanent home in Cardiff in 2012. Tickets for the London run go on sale at 9am on November 18.

----------


## alan45

LOOKS like Dr Who will be needing his sonic Scrooge-driver this festive season - the yuletide special is based on A Christmas Carol.
The episode will pay homage to Charles Dickens' famous 1843 story about Ebeneezer Scrooge and the ghosts of Christmases past, present and future.
Announcing the episode yesterday, show boss Steven Moffat said the special, which will also be called A Christmas Carol, will feature a mix of holiday fun and terrifying monsters.
And he reckons the episode is the most exciting he's ever written.
He said: "Oh, we're going for broke with this one. It's all your favourite Christmas movies at once, in an hour, with monsters. And The Doctor. And a honeymoon. And oh... you'll see. I've never been so excited about writing anything."
For fans who can't wait until Christmas, a sneak preview will be aired on BBC1 on Friday night as part of Children In Need.
Dr Who previously paid tribute to Dickens in the 2005 episode The Unquiet Dead.
The author helped The Doctor, now played by Matt Smith foil the dastardly plans of the alien Gelth.


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz15OyPd6hC

----------


## alan45

DOCTOR Who boss Steven Moffat says he won't bring back Torchwood character Ianto Jones despite desperate pleas from fans.
Executive producer Steven told fans on Twitter to stop asking for the character, played by Gareth David-Lloyd, 29, to be resurrected on his show.

Who boss ... Steven Moffat
The BBC has received hundreds of complaints from viewers who are desperate to see the character return even though he was killed off in Torchwood's third series, The Children of Earth.
Steven also added that former Doctor Who boss, Russell T Davies, was still responsible for spin-off shows Torchwood and The Sarah Jane Adventures, not him.
Writing on Twitter Steven said: "Ianto fans only: Russell's character, and I thought his death scene was brilliant. Not reversing it. Stop asking [sic]."
He added: "Torchwood is Russell's — nothing to do with me."


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz16PMZPCFP

----------


## alan45

It's hard to believe that just a year has passed since we jumped up and down with glee at the spitty return of the Time Lords and then dabbed our eyes at the Tenth Doctor's admission that he "didn't want to go". This year, however, we've been promised a much more "Christmassy" special, as The Doctor takes on the miserly Kazran Sardick in an effort to save Amy and Rory.

----------

Dazzle (06-12-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I know this time last year we were all dreading saying goodbye to Mr Tennent.  I'm looking forward to this years Christmas episdoe but I still miss David.

----------


## alan45

OPEN All Hour star Lynda Baron has been tipped for a role on the new series of Doctor Who.
The actress, who played the object of Albert Arkwright's affections - busty Nurse Gladys Emmanuel - in the BBC sitcom, is expected to guest star alongside James Corden when he returns to the sci-fi hit for its sixth series.

Funnyman James is reprising his role as Chris Owens on the show after starring in the fifth series episode The Lodger.

The episode saw The Doctor, played by Matt Smith, being forced to stay with landlord Chris while he investigated an alien time machine.

Lynda has featured in the sci-fi serial before, in the 1983 storyline Enlightenment as Captain Wrack and she sung Ballad of the Last Chance Saloon in the 1966 chapter The Gunfighters.

The 71-year-old actress has also acted in EastEnders as Christian Clarke (John Partridge) and Jane Beale's (Laurie Brett) busybody mum Linda Clarke.

Doctor Who returns later in the spring.

----------


## Perdita

The next series of Doctor Who will premiere over the Easter weekend.

The first half of the show's sixth run will begin on BBC One on Saturday 23 April, according to Doctor Who Magazine.

The first episode, written by showrunner Steven Moffat, will also air on the same date in the US.

Supernatural actor Mark Sheppard and Jonathan Creek's Stuart Milligan will both appear in the opening two-parter, which is set in '60s America.

Subsequent episodes will include guest spots from Hugh Bonneville, David Walliams and a returning James Corden. 

Writers confirmed for the series include Sherlock scribe Steve Thompson, Being Human creator Toby Whithouse and fantasy author Neil Gaiman.

After an initial run of seven episodes, Doctor Who will take a two-month hiatus and return to BBC One in September.

DS

----------


## Perdita

The BBC has released a new iconic image for the next series of Doctor Who.

The show's sixth run will begin in April and kicks off with two-part adventure 'The Impossible Astronaut' and 'Day of the Moon'.

A brief teaser trailer for the adventure debuted on BBC One on Wednesday night, while a two-minute prequel to the series was also released online yesterday.

Check out the new Doctor Who iconic image below.


Â© BBC


Doctor Who returns to BBC One in April.

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2011)

----------


## Perdita

The name of fantasy author Neil Gaiman's forthcoming Doctor Who episode has apparently been revealed.

SFX claims that the instalment, which will air fourth in the next run, is entitled 'The Doctor's Wife'.

Former Coronation Street actress Suranne Jones will appear in the episode as Idris, previously described by Gaiman as "an old acquaintance with a new face".

Michael Sheen will voice a character in the instalment, which also stars Elizabeth Berrington and Adrian Schiller.

Gaiman recently revealed that he is "happy" with the final version of his script, adding: "They spent money on this one and it shows."

Doctor Who will return to BBC One in April.

DS

----------


## Perdita

The BBC has released a full trailer for the next series of Doctor Who.

The 60-second clip has been unveiled exclusively online and will receive its first television airing tonight at 8pm on BBC One. A brief teaser trailer was also previously released online.

The video provides the first official look at guest stars Hugh Bonneville and Lily Cole and also reveals a number of new foes for The Doctor (Matt Smith).

The show's new run will begin in April, kicking off with two-part adventure 'The Impossible Astronaut' and 'Day of the Moon'. A two-minute prequel to the episodes is also available to watch online.

----------


## Perdita

Doctor Who will not be returning for a full series in 2012, it has been revealed.

The Matt Smith sci-fi drama was recently renewed for 14 new episodes, although it was also suggested that only some of the commissioned episodes would be transmitted in 2012.

BBC One controller Danny Cohen has now confirmed at the Church and Media Conference that Doctor Who will not be back for a full-length series next year.

It was later clarified that some episodes will still go out in 2012 while others will be aired in 2013, potentially as part of a "special run" of anniversary episodes.

"Danny Cohen says there won't be a full series of Doctor Who in 2012, but a special run for the anniversary in 2013," BBC Merseyside's Religious Editor Wayne Clarke tweeted.

BBC reporter Lizo Mzimba later confirmed the news, posting: "The BBC has, of course, commissioned 14 new episodes of Dr Who (hurrah) so looks like some will go in 2012 and remainder in 2013.

"Don't know how many 2012 eps or what time of year they'll be broadcast. No further details about what more's happening in 2013 yet. But it's the 50th anniversary, so of course there will be some great stuff!"

Doctor Who showrunner Steven Moffat recently confessed that he did not know when the 14 new episodes will go out.

----------


## Trinity

When will they stop messing with Dr Who fans??

----------


## parkerman

Dr Who?

If  anyone knows the answer please do not answer that question as it will bring an end to time as we know it...... :Nono:

----------


## Perdita

Doctor Who stars Karen Gillan and Arthur Darvill will be leaving the show during the next series, it has been confirmed. 

The actors will depart their roles as The Doctor's companions Amy Pond and Rory Williams midway through the show's seventh run in 2012 in what was described as a "heartbreaking end".

Showrunner Steven Moffat confirmed at a press screening that Matt Smith's Time Lord will then be joined by "a new friend", who has yet to be cast.

"The final days of the Ponds are coming during the next series," he said. "I'm not telling you when or how, but that story is going to come to a heartbreaking end... Then The Doctor will meet a new friend."

Moffat added that he believes River Song (Alex Kingston) will make a return appearance, though it is unknown if the character will be involved in the couple's exit storyline. 

It has been announced on the official Doctor Who Twitter profile that more details will be revealed tomorrow (December 16). 

mith stated: "The show will miss the Ponds, brilliantly played by Karen and Arthur, but the great thing about Doctor Who is its ability to change.

"We had the most incredible journey. We took over the show and we've really had to hold hands and help each other through it.

"So it's very disappointing, but one has to remember that this show is about change and regeneration, and that's what galvanizes it and pushes it forwards."

Gillan later tweeted: "I'm so grateful for everything. Honestly. I've met such amazing people who I will definitely keep in touch with & had the time of my life!"

----------


## kayuqtuq

Shame about Rory, but I'll be glad to see the back of Amy.

----------


## parkerman

> Shame about Rory, but I'll be glad to see the back of Amy.


Glad to see the back of Amy? How dare you!  :Heart:

----------


## Perdita

Jenna-Louise Coleman is to be named as the new Doctor Who companion, reports have suggested.

The former Emmerdale actress has been linked to the show in a number of press reports. If confirmed, she would appear alongside Matt Smith's Time Lord in the BBC sci-fi's seventh series, replacing Karen Gillan (Amy Pond) and Arthur Darvill (Rory Williams). 

An official announcement is expected later today (March 21).

Jenna-Louise Coleman in 'Titanic' (left) and BBC One's 'Waterloo Road' (right)

Coleman, who was born in Blackpool, landed the part of Jasmine Thomas in Emmerdale in 2005, and has also appeared in Waterloo Road and Captain America: The First Avenger.

The 25-year-old will soon be seen as cabin steward Annie Desmond in Julian Fellowes's drama Titanic, commissioned to mark the centenary of the ship's sinking.

Gillan was confirmed to be departing Doctor Who along with co-star and on-screen husband Darvill back in December. 

It is known that they will leave part way through series seven in a "heartbreaking end", and Gillan has teased that her exit will have a "strong impact". 

She also assured fans that her final Doctor Who storyline is "going to be damn good", adding that Amy will go out "on a high". 

* I liked her in Emmerdale and think she will be very good as the new companion *

----------


## Perdita

The big Doctor Who news today was the unveiling of Jenna-Louise Coleman as the new companion to Matt Smith's Time Lord, but a few other interesting morsels slipped out at this morning's (March 21) press conference...

Showrunner Steven Moffat revealed that current Who stars Karen Gillan (Amy Pond) and Arthur Darvill (Rory Williams) will exit the sci-fi drama following a final fateful encounter with the terrifying Weeping Angels. "Not everybody gets out alive - and I mean it this time!" he teased.

But how do you think the Ponds should be written out? Will it be Amy or Rory to bite the bullet, or possibly another character altogether? And are you happy that the Weeping Angels are returning to see off Gillan and Darvill?

----------


## lizann

She is doing well for herself after Emmerdale

----------


## Perdita

New Doctor Who companion Jenna-Louise Coleman has admitted that she knows little about her character.

The 25-year-old actress was unveiled to the public last week and will debut on the sci-fi drama this Christmas.

"I have an idea of the story, of the character and of a few surprises," she told the Radio Times. "But I don't know her name or where she's from. 

"I just told Steven [Moffat] and [executive producer] Caroline Skinner, 'Don't tell me anything until I need to know it'."

Doctor Who star Matt Smith recently praised Coleman, claiming that she gave the "most interesting" audition in front of showrunner Moffat.

"Normally you're just reading in front of a camera, but with this, it was so physical," recalled the actress. "We were using props and running around so it felt like playing - and like a partnership straight away."

Current companions Karen Gillan (Amy Pond) and Arthur Darvill (Rory Williams) will both exit the sci-fi drama in late 2012. Their final episode will be shot in New York and feature the monstrous Weeping Angels.

Doctor Who will return to BBC One in the autumn.

----------


## Perdita

A casting call for the final episode of Amy Pond and Rory Williams on Doctor Who has revealed the appearance of an important character. 

According to Zap2it, River Song will be part of the departure episode of the characters played by Karen Gillan and Arthur Darvill, who took on the roles of companions to Matt Smith's Doctor in 2010. 

Makers of the long-running sci-fi show have confirmed that the episode, which will be the fifth episode in the upcoming series, will feature the return of The Weeping Angels. 

Alex Kingston will purportedly reprise her role as River Song in a 1940s version of New York City, where the show is currently filming. 

News of the ER actress's role in the highly anticipated episode was cemented when a casting call went out in the New York area seeking a photo double for Kingston who must be able to drive. 

There is no official word yet on whether Kingston will play a role in Series 7 of Doctor Who and if so, what it will be. 

Doctor Who will return to BBC One and BBC America in the autumn.

----------


## Perdita

John Simm has denied that he will be returning to Doctor Who.

The actor addressed rumours that he'd be reprising his role of The Master after his name appeared on IMDb's cast list for upcoming Doctor Who episodes.

"In reply to many, regardless of what it says on imdb, No i'm not returning to Dr Who. Got absolutely no plans to do so #hopethatclearsitup," Simm tweeted on Monday (April 23).

Simm first appeared as The Doctor's mortal enemy in the three-part third series finale, later returning for David Tennant's final episodes in 2010.

He spoke of an interest in returning to Doctor Who last summer, when he told The One Show: "I haven't spoke to anyone about it, but I would definitely consider it [if asked]. It was such fun to do."

Sherlock actor Benedict Cumberbatch has recently been linked to the role of The Master, but current Doctor Matt Smith dismissed those rumours in February.

"I know Ben and I've not heard anything about it. But he's a wonderful actor and a mate," Smith commented.

Torchwood star John Barrowman recently revealed that he shared his desire to return to Doctor Who in a chat with Smitth, adding that showrunner Steven Moffat "thought it would be a great idea".

Doctor Who will return to BBC One and BBC America in the autumn.

----------


## alan45

Category: BBC One; Drama
Doctor Who is set to take on one of his biggest monsters to date, as the BBC announces at ComicCon that episode two of the new series will be called Dinosaurs On A Spaceship, with episode three confirmed as A Town Called Mercy.

Requiring one of the largest sets to date to house the prehistoric creatures, Dinosaurs On A Spaceship will follow the equally epic Asylum Of The Daleks, which kicks-off the show’s highly anticipated return to BBC One in the autumn.

Starring Matt Smith as the Doctor, Karen Gillan as Amy and Arthur Darvill as Rory, the episode will also co-star Mark Williams from the Fast Show as Rory’s dad, Brian, and Rupert Graves from Sherlock. Dinosaurs On A Spaceship was written by Chris Chibnall and directed by Saul Metzstein.

The BBC also confirmed today that episode three, filmed on location in Spain, will be a western entitled A Town Called Mercy. Written by Toby Whithouse and again directed by Saul Metzstein, the episode co-stars Adrian Scarborough and Ben Browder.

Steven Moffat, Head Writer and Executive Producer, said: “Dinosaurs On A Spaceship - what more do you need! The Doctor will come face to face with some of the most monstrous creatures evolution has ever produced, on some of the most monstrous sets we've ever built. We took one look at Chris Chibnall's brilliant script and said to ourselves 'We're going to need a bigger corridor'.

"And Toby Whithouse's A Town Called Mercy takes us into a genre Doctor Who hasn't attempted since the Sixties - it's a full blooded western. We knew from the start we need some serious location shooting for this one, and given the most iconic American setting imaginable, there was only one place to go - Spain."

Both episodes were shot earlier this year, with Dinosaurs On A Spaceship filmed in Cardiff.

The show returns with a run of five followed by the Christmas special and a further eight episodes in 2013.

----------


## alan45

Category: BBC One; Drama
Doctor Who is set to take on one of his biggest monsters to date, as the BBC announces at ComicCon that episode two of the new series will be called Dinosaurs On A Spaceship, with episode three confirmed as A Town Called Mercy.

Requiring one of the largest sets to date to house the prehistoric creatures, Dinosaurs On A Spaceship will follow the equally epic Asylum Of The Daleks, which kicks-off the showâs highly anticipated return to BBC One in the autumn.

Starring Matt Smith as the Doctor, Karen Gillan as Amy and Arthur Darvill as Rory, the episode will also co-star Mark Williams from the Fast Show as Roryâs dad, Brian, and Rupert Graves from Sherlock. Dinosaurs On A Spaceship was written by Chris Chibnall and directed by Saul Metzstein.

The BBC also confirmed today that episode three, filmed on location in Spain, will be a western entitled A Town Called Mercy. Written by Toby Whithouse and again directed by Saul Metzstein, the episode co-stars Adrian Scarborough and Ben Browder.

Steven Moffat, Head Writer and Executive Producer, said: âDinosaurs On A Spaceship - what more do you need! The Doctor will come face to face with some of the most monstrous creatures evolution has ever produced, on some of the most monstrous sets we've ever built. We took one look at Chris Chibnall's brilliant script and said to ourselves 'We're going to need a bigger corridor'.

"And Toby Whithouse's A Town Called Mercy takes us into a genre Doctor Who hasn't attempted since the Sixties - it's a full blooded western. We knew from the start we need some serious location shooting for this one, and given the most iconic American setting imaginable, there was only one place to go - Spain."

Both episodes were shot earlier this year, with Dinosaurs On A Spaceship filmed in Cardiff.

The show returns with a run of five followed by the Christmas special and a further eight episodes in 2013.

----------


## N.Fan

Sounds like Primevil meets Doctor Who.

----------


## Perdita

Richard E Grant has been cast in Doctor Who, it has been revealed.

The news was announced by the BBC via the sci-fi series's official Twitter feed at midnight, after it tweeted yesterday (August 5) that an "iconic" star was to feature in the show.

Grant will be playing a villain in the Christmas special, alongside Silent Witness actor Tom Ward, according to The Sun.

While specific details of the Withnail & I actor's role have not yet been confirmed, Grant has previously appeared within the Doctor Who universe as the voice of the Ninth Doctor in the flash-animated series Scream of the Shalka, which featured on the show's website in 2003.

Doctor Who will return with its seventh series premiere 'Asylum of the Daleks' in August.

The episode will debut at BFI Southbank in London on August 14, and will also be broadcast at the Edinburgh TV Festival later this month.

However, a television air date for 'Asylum of the Daleks' has not yet been revealed by the BBC.

----------


## alan45

The BBC announces that Doctor Who will return to screens on the 1 September at 7.20pm with the first of five epic episodes: Asylum Of The Daleks.

But fans won’t have to wait that long for their first appointment with the Doctor as a brand new mini-adventure launches online from the 27 August, giving a sneak peak at what is to come in the first episode in the BBC One series.

Available on the official Doctor Who website and BBC One YouTube Channel, Pond Life focuses on Amy and Rory and the chaos created when the Time Lord drops in and out of their lives.  It will feature Matt Smith, Karen Gillan and Arthur Darvill, along with some unexpected surprises!

Written by Chris Chibnall and directed by Saul Metzstein, Pond Life will be split in to five mini-adventures across the week starting at noon on the 27 August and running each day at the same time until to the 31 August.  An omnibus of all of the episodes will be shown on the BBC’s Red Button on Saturday 1 September.

Chris Chibnall, Writer, says: "Pond Life provides us with a lovely opportunity to catch-up with Amy and Rory since we saw them at the end of the last series.  It opens with the Ponds at home and gives us an insight in to just what happens when the Doctor drops in and out of their lives. Travelling with the Doctor is one of the greatest things you can do, but it's fun to spend a few moments looking at the chaos he can also bring."

Caroline Skinner, Executive Producer, says: “Chris has written a beautiful, heartfelt and wickedly funny piece about the adventures the Ponds have been having with the Doctor since we last saw them on-screen.  It's not long till the series itself will be back with a vengeance - but in the meantime Pond Life is a truly heartwarming piece about our best-loved companions and their madcap relationship with their raggedy Doctor.”

----------


## alan45

....

----------


## Perdita

The BBC has denied a tabloid story claiming that Matt Smith has "quit" Doctor Who.

An article on the front page of tomorrow's (September 1) Daily Mirror is headlined "I Quit" and alleges that "Doctor Who's Matt calls time on Time Lord".

However, BBC Head of Communications Sam Hodges swiftly took to Twitter to play down the "over excitable headline", posting: "#DoctorWho fans - Matt Smith hasn't quit. See him in Asylum of the Daleks, tomorrow at 7.20 on #BBC1."

Explaining the context of the quotes featured in the newspaper, Hodges added: "[Matt] says in an interview that he won't be the Doctor forever - hardly quitting!

"He'll be around for a good while yet."

Responding to one user's accusation that the story is "probably a publicity stunt" designed to "hit that 7m overnight ratings target" ahead of the premiere of series seven, Hodges insisted: "Not at all - and we don't set targets like that."

Smith recently appeared to dismiss rumours that he will leave the BBC sci-fi drama in November 2013, teasing that the show's 50th anniversary is unlikely to feature a regeneration.

Doctor Who returns to screens on BBC One in the UK and BBC America in the US tomorrow night.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Matt Smith is to leave Doctor Who.

The actor - who has played The Doctor since 2010 - will leave the show after this year's Christmas special, the BBC has confirmed.

Smith, 30, said that it has been "an honour" to be a part of the long running series.

He said: "Doctor Who has been the most brilliant experience for me as an actor and a bloke, and that largely is down to the cast, crew and fans of the show.

"I'm incredibly grateful to all the cast and crew who work tirelessly every day, to realise all the elements of the show and deliver Doctor Who to the audience.

"Many of them have become good friends and I'm incredibly proud of what we have achieved over the last four years."

He continued to thank Steven Moffat for the "varied, funny, mind-bending and brilliant scripts" that have given him the "greatest and most rewarding challenges" of his career.

He said: "It's been a privilege and a treat to work with Steven, he's a good friend and will continue to shape a brilliant world for the Doctor.

"The fans of Doctor Who around the world are unlike any other; they dress up, shout louder, know more about the history of the show (and speculate more about the future of the show) in a way that I've never seen before, your dedication is truly remarkable.

"Thank you so very much for supporting my incarnation of the Time Lord, number Eleven, who I might add is not done yet, I'm back for the 50th anniversary and the Christmas special."

Moffat praised Smith for consistently "surprising" him whilst playing the eleventh incarnation of the Time Lord.

The executive producer added: "Whatever we threw at him - sometimes literally - his behaviour was always worthy of the Doctor.

"But great actors always know when it's time for the curtain call, so this Christmas prepare for your hearts to break, as we say goodbye to number Eleven. Thank you Matt - bow ties were never cooler.

"Of course, this isn't the end of the story, because now the search begins. Somewhere out there right now - all unknowing, just going about their business - is someone who's about to become the Doctor.

"A life is going to change, and Doctor Who will be born all over again. After 50 years, that's still so exciting."

Matt Smith will appear alongside David Tennant in the 50th anniversary special before his final episode at Christmas.

Companion Jenna Louise Coleman is to continue to appear alongside the new Doctor when the show returns in 2014.

----------


## tammyy2j

The new Doctor Who will be unveiled live on television on Sunday.

The identity of the latest timelord has been a closely-guarded secret and BBC boss Ben Stephenson revealed executives at the corporation have been using the codeword "Houdini" to stop it getting out.

Viewers will see Matt Smith, who has played the role since 2010, bow out in the Christmas special and be replaced by the latest doctor.

This Sunday's half-hour show, which goes out on BBC1 at 7pm, will be presented by Zoe Ball and feature interviews with Smith and executive producer Steven Moffat as well as guests including celebrity fans and some previous incarnations of the science-fiction hero.

Mr Moffat said: "The decision is made and the time has come to reveal who's taking over the Tardis. For the last of the Time Lords, the clock is striking 12."

BBC drama controller Ben Stephenson said: "We can't wait to unveil the next Doctor with everyone live on BBC1 on Sunday night. Amongst all the speculation and betting, there has been lots of fun and intrigue at work as we've been using the codename Houdini as a decoy.

"It's the biggest secret in showbiz, even those working with the new Doctor on other projects at the moment have no idea they are in the presence of the 12th incarnation."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

It's only Malcolm f**king Tucker! 

The bookies took a surge of bets early in the week on Peter Capaldi being named the 12th Doctor, but despite the pile of cash being waged on him and the well-known fact that he's a lifelong Who fanatic, we still never believed at Digital Spy that he was seriously in the running.


Doctor Who Live - Peter Capaldi
Â© BBC
Peter Capaldi on Doctor Who Live


We knew he had commitments to new BBC One project The Musketeers, where he has been cast as Cardinal Richlieu, and despite Moffat's claims that older candidates were being considered for the part, we've generally learned to disregard Moffat's comments when it comes to Doctor Who spoilers. He cheekily admitted at Comic-Con recently that he spends most of the time "lying out of his ****".

So all of this considered, it was a briliant and exciting moment when Capaldi walked on to the BBC studio stage this evening, unveiled as the new owner of the TARDIS.

Steven Moffat has described the casting as an "incendiary combination", pairing "one of the most talented actors of his generation" with "the best part on television". We're used to hyperbole from Moffat when it comes to Doctor Who, but he's probably not too far off the mark with this assertion.

Capaldi is one of the greatest actors working in television. To land him for a role that is so time-consuming and career-defining is quite the coup. 

Perhaps for someone who is currently always associated with playing a screaming, foul-mouthed Scottish enforcer, entering the world of Doctor Who and everything that comes with it doesn't seem so daunting or concerning.

Because of his Tucker connections and those brilliantly menacing eyes, the immediate presumption is that Capaldi's Doctor will be a darker, edgier version of the Time Lord than we've seen in recent years.

However, Capaldi isn't a one-trick pony. He's shown on the stage, TV and radio on many occasions that there's much more to him than Malcolm. He's also one of the nicest gents you're ever likely to meet. Softly spoken, a joy to interview and a man who always has time for everyone - he couldn't be any further from the angry loudmouth that he's most famous for playing.


Peter Capaldi ~~ Official BBC 'Doctor Who' portrait by Rankin
Â© Rankin
Peter Capaldi portrait by Rankin


Capaldi's age, 55, is one of the most pleasantly surprising parts of the casting. It's the same age as William Hartnell when he first started way back in 1963, and hopefully it will refresh the dynamic between between Doctor and companion and also the Doctor and the viewer.

Since the show's return with Eccleston, the Doctors have gradually been getting more dashing and more youthful, which isn't in itself a bad thing. However, going any further down that path and we may find ourselves with a Disney-esque Doctor. All lovely skin, chiselled cheekbones, Harry Styles hair and the personality of a paper bag.

Capaldi couldn't be any further away from that path, and his casting isn't just exciting for Doctor Who fans, it's exciting full stop. 

Matt Smith's final hour will no doubt be a sad one (someone pass us the tissues), but at least we now know that we're in very, very safe hands moving forward into year 51.

----------

Dazzle (05-08-2013), lizann (05-08-2013), tammyy2j (14-11-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

BBC One has released a second extended trailer for the Doctor Who 50th anniversary special The Day of the Doctor, which is set to premiere on Saturday November 23rd at 7:50pm

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Kim

No idea what just happened...

----------


## moonstorm

Oh I loved it

----------


## crystalsea

Did anyone see this?

http://metro.co.uk/2013/11/27/what-y...cture-4204126/

I didn't and even when you scroll down it took a while to spot it - clever  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (11-12-2013)

----------


## crystalsea

Whenâs it on?

Thought I'd better remind you so you can set your recorders or arrange for family members not into the Doc. to go home ;)

The Time of the Doctor is on at 7:30pm, on Christmas Day, Wednesday 25 December.

And as well as fighting Daleks and Cybermen, the Doctor will find himself up against Coronation Street, which runs across the same hour â 7:30-8:30pm â over on ITV. - OMG!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## tammyy2j

Samuel Anderson is to join the cast of Doctor Who as a companion to Clara Oswald, played by Jenna Coleman.

The History Boys actor will play Danny Pink, a teacher at Coal Hill School where Oswald also teaches. 

 The eighth series will also introduce Peter Capaldi as the latest Doctor.

 "I was so excited to join Doctor Who, I wanted to jump and click my heels but I was scared I might not come down before filming started," Anderson said.

 "It's a quintessential part of British culture and I can't believe I'm part of it. It's an honour to be able to work alongside Peter Capaldi and Jenna Coleman and I can't wait to show people how my character becomes involved with such a fantastic duo."

 Filming has recently begun on the fourth and fifth episodes of the eighth series of the Doctor Who reboot, which kicked off in 2005 with Christopher Eccleston as the Doctor.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

peter is leaving

----------

Pantherboy (31-01-2017)

----------


## kaz21

> peter is leaving


  :Sad:  
Wonder who will be the next doctor.

----------


## kaz21

> peter is leaving


  :Sad:  
Wonder who will be the next doctor.

----------


## Perdita

> Wonder who will be the next doctor.


Ben Whishaw is being suggested or Miranda Hart as the first female Dr Who

----------


## lizann

> Wonder who will be the next doctor.


 if time for lady doctor i will audition  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 please no to miranda hart 

 id like david tennant back

----------


## lizann

> Wonder who will be the next doctor.


 if time for lady doctor i will audition  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 please no to miranda hart 

 id like david tennant back

----------

kaz21 (31-01-2017)

----------


## kaz21

I thinkits time for a lady, but not Miranda Hart. I like her but not for this.

----------


## Pantherboy

I think Hayley Atwell who played Agent Peggy Carter might make a good lady Dr Who.

BBC News article: *Doctor Who: Who could replace Peter Capaldi?*

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-38808070

DailyMail article: '*It's time to move on': Peter Capaldi reveals he is QUITTING Doctor Who... a month after claiming he wanted to stay for a 'long time'*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...octor-Who.html

----------

kaz21 (31-01-2017)

----------


## kaz21

Yeah she would make a great doctor, or Gillian Anderson.

----------

Pantherboy (31-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

who suggested danny dyer, himself  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

kaz21 (09-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

KRIS Marshall is the new Doctor Who, it has been claimed.

The actor â best known for his roles in My Family and Death in Paradise â has reportedly already begun filming for the new BBC space epic series.


Kris Marshall is going to be the next Doctor Who according to the shock claims GETTY

âKris Marshall has already joined the cast and will regenerate at the end of this series, not in the Christmas special,â a source told the Mirror.

According to the paper, the BBC has refused to consider a woman for the lead character, with the source adding: âThey wonât risk a woman Doctor. They want a David Tennant type.â

The BBC has denied the claims and insisted no casting decisions have been made.

Fans became convinced Kris would be the actor to take over the role after he quit Death in Paradise just says after current Doctor Peter Capaldi announced his decision to quit.

The alleged new Doctor could be arriving far sooner than expected with the new trailer for the show seemingly showing a regeneration.

A new trailer has debuted for the tenth series of Doctor Who, including a soul-sucking soldier, terrifying aliens and a new assistant.

The Doctor is ready for battle â but will he make it to the end of the series?

When Peter Capaldi announced his departure from Doctor Who, his leaving date was set for Christmas Day 2017 but a brand new trailer for the upcoming tenth series suggests he might be leaving sooner than expected.


The Sun

----------

Pantherboy (16-04-2017)

----------


## kaz21

BBC have denied this. Plus I'm pretty sure Chris chinball hasn't even taken over yet. So i would take this with a big pinch of salt.

----------

Pantherboy (16-04-2017), Perdita (16-04-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

The new doctor will be revealed on BBC One this Sunday, after the men's Wimbledon final

----------

lizann (16-07-2017), Pantherboy (16-07-2017), Perdita (15-07-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> The new doctor will be revealed on BBC One this Sunday, after the men's Wimbledon final



Jodie Whittaker has been named as the 13th Doctor Who


Jodie Whittaker will become the first woman to play the Time Lord in Doctor Who, ending months of speculation over who will replace current lead Peter Capaldi.

Whittaker, 35, best known for her role as Beth Latimer in Bafta-winning drama Broadchurch, described the role as "incredible" and asked fans of the show "not to be scared by my gender".

She said: "It feels completely overwhelming, as a feminist, as a woman, as an actor, as a human, as someone who wants to continually push themselves and challenge themselves, and not be boxed in by what you're told you can't be.

"Doctor Who represents everything that's exciting about change... the fans have lived through so many changes, and this is only a new, different one, not a fearful one."

Whittaker revealed she had told "a lot of lies" to keep the announcement secret and used the codename "Clooney" when discussing the role with her husband and agent.


 Follow
Doctor Who Official ✔ @bbcdoctorwho
Meet the Thirteenth Doctor #DoctorWho #Doctor13
5:28 PM - 16 Jul 2017
  41,759 41,759 Retweets   55,214 55,214 likes
Twitter Ads information and privacy
She will team up with the show's creator Chris Chibnall as he takes over from Steven Moffat as executive producer.

Chibnall said: "After months of lists, conversations, auditions, recalls, and a lot of secret-keeping, we're excited to welcome Jodie Whittaker as the 13th Doctor.

"I always knew I wanted the 13th Doctor to be a woman, and we're thrilled to have secured our number one choice.

"Her audition for The Doctor simply blew us all away."

Capaldi described his successor as a "wonderful actress".

He said: "Anyone who has seen Jodie Whittaker's work will know that she is a wonderful actress of great individuality and charm.

"She has above all the huge heart to play this most special part. She's going to be a fantastic Doctor."

As well as her role in Broadchurch, Whittaker has also featured in romcom One Day, time-travel film Harmony and in both St Trinian's films.

The Yorkshire-born actress will become the 13th Time Lord.

Peter Capaldi will give up the role after this year's Christmas special.


Sky News

----------

lizann (16-07-2017), Pantherboy (17-07-2017), parkerman (16-07-2017), tammyy2j (18-07-2017)

----------


## lizann

i thought maybe tennant would return, not sure im ready for female doctor but let's see how she does

----------

Pantherboy (17-07-2017)

----------


## kaz21

In Super excited to see how it will play out myself.

----------

Pantherboy (19-07-2017)

----------


## lizann

> In Super excited to see how it will play out myself.


 well she did well i think, very like david tennant, funny quirky goofy

----------


## Pantherboy

I agree. I think she was great & I enjoyed the humour. Things look promising for the new series.

----------


## kaz21

I agree, she was very funny. Not sure about the companions yet. I feel like there’s to many.

----------


## parkerman

> I agree, she was very funny. Not sure about the companions yet. I feel like there’s to many.


Bradley Walsh has got to be good.

----------

Perdita (11-10-2018)

----------


## lizann

Jodie Whittaker and showrunner Chris Chibnall will be exiting

----------


## lizann

https://youtu.be/xDUvFdGu6JE

----------

Pantherboy (21-10-2021)

----------


## lizann

Ncuti Gatwa is the new doctor

----------

Pantherboy (09-05-2022), Perdita (08-05-2022)

----------


## lizann

David Tennant and Catherine Tate return

----------

Pantherboy (16-05-2022)

----------

